# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Julho 2019



## Dan (1 Jul 2019 às 08:22)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Jul 2019 às 13:43)

Boa tarde,
Este 1º dia de Julho segue com uma temperatura agradável, e com vento moderado.
A Serra D'Aire, continua coberta por um belo manto de nuvens, o que quer dizer, que para quem está de férias nas praias da Nazaré, ou de S.Martinho do Porto, não deve de estar muito agradável por lá.


----------



## StormRic (1 Jul 2019 às 15:03)

Boa tarde

Julho, o mês mais ventoso pela região litoral centro graças à nortada. A água do mar superficial continua fria ao longo da costa ocidental e ao largo, 16-17°C, o que aliado à situação sinoptica potencia o efeito. Por sua vez este vento gera o efeito de upwelling que produz a ascensão de água fria. Tempo muito bom para férias no interior...

Na Póvoa,  21,6°C, 59%, nortada até 30 Km/h.

Campos urbanos rapados, secura total. Vale a temperatura manter-se perto ou abaixo dos valores normais e a HR acima dos 50%; noites frescas também. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (1 Jul 2019 às 15:12)

Céu pouco nublado na Figueira da Foz, vento moderado, o habitual em julho


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Jul 2019 às 22:56)

Boa noite,
Hoje por aqui foi um dia bem fresco e bem ventoso, com nortada moderada a forte. A rajada máxima foi de 35 km/h.

A máxima chegou um pouco acima dos 24°C e a mínima um pouco acima dos 17°C. A máxima foi bem abaixo do normal, enquanto que a mínima foi até um pouco acima do normal.  

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 24,1°C
Mín: 17,4°C
Rajada máxima: 35 km/h NNO

Corroios
Máx: 25,5°C
Mín: 17,9°C

Agora estão 18,9°C e céu limpo. 
________________________
De salientar que hoje houve um incêndio num terreno baldio, a 100 metros da casa dos meus pais, cortando uma das ruas mais importantes que serve como um atalho para uma zona comercial. O corte da rua causou enormes distúrbios no trânsito e um carro ainda foi bater num muro de uma casa, causando um estrondo enorme que estremeceu o bairro inteiro, e ainda ferindo o condutor. Um dia triste para Corroios.


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Jul 2019 às 23:47)

Boas!
Julho começa ventoso e fresco mas o sol anda forte. Saudades de um bom dia de praia.
Ao anoitecer o céu fechou por completo.


----------



## Candy (2 Jul 2019 às 00:03)

O meu mês começou com bastante vento, em Peniche. 
Tempo fresco... Ao fim da tarde passaram aqui umas nuvens negras que trouxeram umas rajadas de vento bastante marcadas.


----------



## Geopower (2 Jul 2019 às 07:17)

Bom dia. Céu encoberto. Continua o vento moderado de norte com rajadas. 17.1°C.
Mar agitado com ondas de 1 a 2 metros.

Panorâmica a norte:


----------



## MSantos (2 Jul 2019 às 10:21)

Bom dia!

Tempo fresco com céu nublado em Coruche. Para mim o tempo está óptimo!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Jul 2019 às 13:16)

Bom dia pessoal,

Apesar da frescura do mês de Junho, o mesmo terminou  seco por cá *(4.3mm)*, como tem vindo a acontecer desde Novembro de 2018 , com excepção para Abril de 2019 que foi dentro da média  Julho promete ter a primeira quinzena fresca e abaixo da média para altura do ano, contudo já consegui fazer praia relativamente boa  , como foi o caso do último Domingo na Comporta  A tónica do dias tem sido mais ou menos a mesma, manhãs frescas , tardes agradáveis , e noites frias! Mas ainda temos muito Verão pela frente , e o calor vai acabar por aparecer mais cedo ou mais tarde, não duvidem disso, aquilo que todos desejamos e que não chegue de forma extrema  . Neste momento por Azeitão , muito menos nortada que ontem, temperatura nos 23.9ºc , e 47% de HR.

--------------------------------------------------------



jonas_87 disse:


> @Ricardo Carvalho ontem andei na tua zona mais concretamente na praia da Cova Mijona, que paraíso porra, ficava lá a viver. Optei por visitar essa pela primeira vez.



És realmente um aventureiro João , quer dizer deste vez andaste pela serra da Azóia , e foste até à Cova da Mijona , ou Praia do Ilhau como nós chamamos por cá ! Um paraíso de facto, e talvez pelo difícil acesso se mantenha assim, e espero que não siga as pisadas do Ribeiro Cavalo , eu confesso que as três vezes que lá fui , foi de barco , partilho então algumas fotos do passado Domingo na Comporta .




Comporta beach by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Comporta beach by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Comporta beach by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Comporta beach by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Dolphins on Comporta Beach by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Dolphins on Comporta Beach by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Dolphins on Comporta Beach by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Sado Estuary, Comporta Village by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Sado Estuary, Comporta Village by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Sado Estuary, Comporta Village by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Storks, in the village of Comporta by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Sado river by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Marina Setúbal by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## Jorge_scp (2 Jul 2019 às 13:41)

Já fui à Praia da Cova Mijona a pé. Um belo passeio, mas só para pessoas experientes em caminhadas, habituadas a terrenos instáveis e descidas em falésias.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Jul 2019 às 13:57)

Boa tarde,
Este dia segue com céu nublado, e tempo fresco, o sol também tem direito a uns dias de "férias".


----------



## StormRic (2 Jul 2019 às 14:22)

Boa tarde 

21,3°C, 66%, NW à superfície até 25 Km/h, mas as nuvens têm diversas direcções, predomina WNW. 






Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (2 Jul 2019 às 17:39)

Boas! Pela Figueira, o dia tem sido de céu muito nublado por nuvens altas, mais um dia ameno/frescote


----------



## jamestorm (2 Jul 2019 às 19:38)

Epah as vossas fotos parecem de outro país, aqui em são Martinho do Porto ainda não passamos dos 20ºC e já pingou...dia muito mau para praia para quem veio a procura de uns dias de sol pois sol nem vê-lo, todo o dia tapado. Ontem tb esteve fraco, mas não tão mau como hoje.


----------



## david 6 (2 Jul 2019 às 20:48)

finalzinho da tarde a ficar encoberto agora, ontem também ficou mas hoje ficou um pouco mais cedo


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Jul 2019 às 21:21)

Hoje foi mais um dia fresco, como têm sido estes últimos dias. Algo ventosos, mas com um tempo bastante agradável.

A mínima foi superior ao normal, de 18,6°C, no entanto a máxima foi abaixo do normal, de 23,2°C. Possivelmente terei alguns aguaceiros lá para quinta/sexta, mas é pouco provável aqui para a minha zona. Veremos o que acontece! 

A rajada máxima hoje por aqui foi de 28 km/h, em regime de nortada. Agora estão 18,8°C e céu limpo.


----------



## StormRic (2 Jul 2019 às 21:48)

Montes de Vialonga 

Estas nuvens,  pouco vulgares a esta hora e sobre estes montes com esta configuração. 

Algum vestígio de chuvisco.

17°C













Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (3 Jul 2019 às 00:21)

Por momentos pareceu-me que caía alguma morrinha, ambiente muito húmido, de qualquer modo


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Jul 2019 às 01:56)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia pessoal,
> 
> Apesar da frescura do mês de Junho, o mesmo terminou  seco por cá *(4.3mm)*, como tem vindo a acontecer desde Novembro de 2018 , com excepção para Abril de 2019 que foi dentro da média  Julho promete ter a primeira quinzena fresca e abaixo da média para altura do ano, contudo já consegui fazer praia relativamente boa  , como foi o caso do último Domingo na Comporta  A tónica do dias tem sido mais ou menos a mesma, manhãs frescas , tardes agradáveis , e noites frias! Mas ainda temos muito Verão pela frente , e o calor vai acabar por aparecer mais cedo ou mais tarde, não duvidem disso, aquilo que todos desejamos e que não chegue de forma extrema  . Neste momento por Azeitão , muito menos nortada que ontem, temperatura nos 23.9ºc , e 47% de HR.
> 
> ...



Fotos divinais!
_______________

Parece que os dias de praia ainda estão em stand-by, baixa pressão parece ganhar força ao largo da costa, teremos muito vento de SW nos próximos dias e várias linhas de instabilidade. Aguaceiros irão passear por aí, basicamente a vossa zona pode acabar com 0 mm neste evento ou com muito mais. Era engraçado se ocorre-se trovoada...

Máxima:* 21,1ºC*
Mínima: *15,5ºC*

Tempo abafado faz parecer que a temperatura está mais alta, nos próximos dias as temps. máximas devem estar abaixo do normal mas o Real Feel será acima dos 25ºC. Mínimas devem manter-se nos padrões da época.


----------



## Geopower (3 Jul 2019 às 07:13)

Bom dia. Céu encoberto. 16.9°C. Vento fraco de oeste. Bastante neblina no oceano. Visibilidade reduzida a oeste.
Mar com ondas de 1 a 2 metros.

Chuviscou durante a madrugada.

Panorâmica a oeste:


----------



## Candy (3 Jul 2019 às 11:43)

Bom dia,

Só assim tipo "coiso"..  
deixar o registo de Peniche...

Até poças de água temos na estrada! Nem precisei ir à praia pra tomar banho, foi só sair de casa!! 

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (3 Jul 2019 às 14:27)

Pela Figueira chuviscou durante a madrugada/manhã, mas agora está céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco a moderado


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Jul 2019 às 14:38)

E depois de uma manhã marcada pelo céu pouco nublado, e sol, que ainda aquecia bem assim que as nuvens o permitiam, esta tarde, segue pelo mesmo caminho.


----------



## StormRic (3 Jul 2019 às 15:04)

Boa tarde

23,0°C
62%
Nuvens e vento à superfície não concordam nas direcções. Há nuvens de NW (mais baixas) e dos quadrantes Sul, vento de WSW, até  10 Km/h. Neblina.














Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Jul 2019 às 15:44)

Boa tarde, 
De manhã esteve céu pouco nublado e tempo agradável, mas esta tarde está a ter mais nebulosidade e mais vento. Talvez venha alguma chuva para os próximos dias, cá a aguardamos!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Jul 2019 às 15:49)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Fotos divinais!
> _______________
> 
> Parece que os dias de praia ainda estão em stand-by, baixa pressão parece ganhar força ao largo da costa, teremos muito vento de SW nos próximos dias e várias linhas de instabilidade. Aguaceiros irão passear por aí, basicamente a vossa zona pode acabar com 0 mm neste evento ou com muito mais. Era engraçado se ocorre-se trovoada...



Obrigado Guilherme  Sim é verdade, o cenário actual até poderia fazer com que isso pudesse  acontecer, mas apenas acredito que cai alguma para limpar o pó no dia de amanhã, mas vamos ver! Acho que vocês nessa zona podem sair muito mais beneficiados com este fluxo de SW , do que nós por aqui   .

---------------------

Por Azeitão neste momento, 22.9ºc , vento moderado de SW , 51% de HR.


----------



## StormRic (3 Jul 2019 às 18:45)

Videos atrasados mas como marcam o fim da última estação e início da presente, ficam aqui. 



Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jul 2019 às 22:43)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia pessoal,
> 
> Apesar da frescura do mês de Junho, o mesmo terminou  seco por cá *(4.3mm)*, como tem vindo a acontecer desde Novembro de 2018 , com excepção para Abril de 2019 que foi dentro da média  Julho promete ter a primeira quinzena fresca e abaixo da média para altura do ano, contudo já consegui fazer praia relativamente boa  , como foi o caso do último Domingo na Comporta  A tónica do dias tem sido mais ou menos a mesma, manhãs frescas , tardes agradáveis , e noites frias! Mas ainda temos muito Verão pela frente , e o calor vai acabar por aparecer mais cedo ou mais tarde, não duvidem disso, aquilo que todos desejamos e que não chegue de forma extrema  . Neste momento por Azeitão , muito menos nortada que ontem, temperatura nos 23.9ºc , e 47% de HR.
> 
> ...



Boas Ricardo, fui a pé desde a ribeira do Cavalo, o acesso à cova mijona é difícil, mas dentro do normal que costumo fazer.
Olha uma grande aventura vai ser no fim de semana de 13-14, vou subir Loriga até ao topo da Estrela. 

Fotos da praia da Cova Mijona no passado Sábado. Um paraíso que tenciono voltar...



























-----

Ora bem, dias húmidos sucedem-se, ontem e hoje o vento acalmou bem.
Amanhã posso ter 0,2/0,4 mm, vamos ver.
Na serra tem havido alguma precipitação oculta, presenciei tal fenómeno na passada segunda-feira à cota 490 mts. Nesse dia registei vento constante de 60/65 km/h no Cabeço do Vento(cota 350 mts), a violência do costume, aquela zona nem árvores tem, pudera.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Jul 2019 às 23:33)

Boa noite,
Hoje à tarde voltou o céu limpo. Foi mais um dia fresco e com menos vento que os anteriores.

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 22,1°C
Mín: 16,3°C
Rajada máxima: 26 km/h O

Corroios
Máx: 23,7°C
Mín: 16,5°C

Agora estão 17,4°C e durante a noite voltou o céu nublado.  Estive à pouco em Almada e lá estava céu limpo. Um sítio a apenas 10 km daqui tem imensas diferenças no que toca ao clima, pelo que eu tenho vindo a reparar desde que vim para esta zona. É bastante interessante e acho que a minha zona merecia uma melhor investigação. 
_________________
Já fiz o resumo mensal de junho. Este acabou com 11,1 mm, que é 93% da média de junho, logo vou classificar o mês como normal aqui pela zona. Já a média de temperaturas foi quase 1°C abaixo do normal!


----------



## Geopower (4 Jul 2019 às 07:17)

Bom dia.  Céu  muito  nublado com abertas. 16.9°C.  Vento fraco de oeste.
Mar com ondas de 1 a 2 metros.

Panorâmica a Norte:


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Jul 2019 às 12:44)

jonas_87 disse:


> Olha uma grande aventura vai ser no fim de semana de 13-14, vou subir Loriga até ao topo da Estrela.



Brutal  Por incrível que pareça , não conheço Loriga, e no ano passado em Agosto quando tive possibilidade para conhecer porque andava lá perto , não pude por causa do incêndio que se encontrava ativo na zona! Ficamos à espera das tuas fotos .

------------------------
Quanto ao tempo por cá, o que já estava a espera para o dia de hoje! Nada de precipitação, apenas algum nevoeiro por Sesimbra, que já vai dissipando, e por Azeitão a diferença foi apenas estar um pouco mais húmido do que tem estado, que torna o ambiente abafado!

Tatual: 22.6ºc, 53% de HR , e vento fraco de SSW.


----------



## StormRic (4 Jul 2019 às 14:22)

Boa tarde

Por vezes os céus parecem-nos menos interessantes e sem alguma dinâmica especial, mas vejam por exemplo o céu de ontem acelerado (time-lapse).
Evolução praticamente imperceptível à vista desarmada, no entanto que tumulto quando acelerado cerca de 50 vezes:


----------



## StormRic (4 Jul 2019 às 15:10)

22,6°C
59%
SW < 15 Km/h





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Raintorr (4 Jul 2019 às 16:22)

Boa tarde!
Alguém sabe do camarada luismeteo?


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Jul 2019 às 16:28)

Raintorr disse:


> Boa tarde!
> Alguém sabe do camarada luismeteo?



Este dia tem sido marcado por períodos de céu nublado, se bem que o sol, por vezes vai espreitando.

O @luismeteo3, decidiu deixar de participar no fórum, devido a alguns problemas, por cá.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Jul 2019 às 16:32)

Boas!
A tarde segue fresca e o vento vai soprando fraco de Sul. 
Nota-se alguma instabilidade na atmosfera. O céu está encoberto por uma mistela de altocumulus e cumulus que vão adquirindo algum desenvolvimento. No radar podemos confirmar a instabilidade:




A maior parte é virga mas eventualmente poderá cair um ou outro aguaceiro fraco.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Jul 2019 às 22:21)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Este dia tem sido marcado por períodos de céu nublado, se bem que o sol, por vezes vai espreitando.
> 
> O @luismeteo3, decidiu deixar de participar no fórum, devido a alguns problemas, por cá.


Infelizmente o Luís deixou de usar esta casa para expressar e relatar uma paixão que todos aqui temos em comum, a meteorologia!  É com muito pena que vou vendo membros assíduos deste  fórum , e que em muito contribuíam para o enriquecimento do mesmo, deixarem de o fazer por situações completamente desnecessárias , e que podiam ser totalmente evitadas , espero que um dia volte, e eu próprio em privado já o tentei motivar para regressar novamente , infelizmente não consegui! 

----------------

Por aqui a noite segue amena com 17.9°c, vento fraco de SSW, e muita humidade, 83% 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Jul 2019 às 00:13)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Infelizmente o Luís deixou de usar esta casa para expressar e relatar uma paixão que todos aqui temos em comum, a meteorologia!  É com muito pena que vou vendo membros assíduos deste  fórum , e que em muito contribuíam para o enriquecimento do mesmo, deixarem de o fazer por situações completamente desnecessárias , e que podiam ser totalmente evitadas , espero que um dia volte.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Pois, eu gostava bastante dele. Tinha ideias bastante interessantes e era dos que mais vinha ao fórum. Gostava muito das ideias dele no sub-fórum da Natureza e Viagens. Tudo acabou por causa de uma discussão desnecessária com o @Tonton sobre se era chuva torrencial ou não. 
_____________________
Hoje foi um dia com céu nublado durante a manhã e céu limpo durante a tarde. Os ecos no radar eram maioritariamente virga. Apesar de uma morrinha fraca durante o início da manhã, não acumulou nada.
Durante a manhã esteve um tempo altamente desagradável, mas à tarde melhorou um pouco.  

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 21,6°C
Mín: 16,8°C
Prec: 0 mm
Rajada máxima: 16 km/h SO

Corroios
Máx: 23,6°C
Mín: 16,9°C

Agora estão 17,1°C e céu limpo. Na próxima semana as temperaturas deverão subir bastante em relação a esta semana, no entanto não serão temperaturas muito quentes, mas sim o normal para esta altura do ano.


----------



## Tonton (5 Jul 2019 às 01:36)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Pois, eu gostava bastante dele. Tinha ideias bastante interessantes e era dos que mais vinha ao fórum. Gostava muito das ideias dele no sub-fórum da Natureza e Viagens. Tudo acabou por causa de uma discussão desnecessária com o @Tonton sobre se era chuva torrencial ou não.



A discussão não foi comigo mas com o @Tiagolco...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Jul 2019 às 10:36)

Tonton disse:


> A discussão não foi comigo mas com o @Tiagolco...


Pois, foi confusão entre os nomes dos membros. 
_________________
O dia de hoje nasceu com céu limpo e um tempo bem mais agradável que ontem de manhã.  Estão neste momento 21,1°C e vento praticamente nulo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Jul 2019 às 12:45)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Infelizmente o Luís deixou de usar esta casa para expressar e relatar uma paixão que todos aqui temos em comum, a meteorologia!  É com muito pena que vou vendo membros assíduos deste  fórum , e que em muito contribuíam para o enriquecimento do mesmo, deixarem de o fazer por situações completamente desnecessárias , e que podiam ser totalmente evitadas , espero que um dia volte, e eu próprio em privado já o tentei motivar para regressar novamente , infelizmente não consegui!
> 
> ----------------
> 
> ...





"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Pois, eu gostava bastante dele. Tinha ideias bastante interessantes e era dos que mais vinha ao fórum. Gostava muito das ideias dele no sub-fórum da Natureza e Viagens. Tudo acabou por causa de uma discussão desnecessária com o @Tonton sobre se era chuva torrencial ou não.
> _____________________
> Hoje foi um dia com céu nublado durante a manhã e céu limpo durante a tarde. Os ecos no radar eram maioritariamente virga. Apesar de uma morrinha fraca durante o início da manhã, não acumulou nada.
> Durante a manhã esteve um tempo altamente desagradável, mas à tarde melhorou um pouco.
> ...



Pois, eu também falei com ele em privado, e tentei por tudo, fazer com ele não nos abandona-se a nós, e ao fórum, era um membro muito importante e que bastante falta faz.
Eu estava por cá e assisti a esse desentendimento com o membro já referido.
Também tinha um enorme gosto pela biodiversidade, e por tudo o que estivesse relacionado com ela.
Seria bom que um dia ele regressa-se.
-------------------

Hoje por cá a manhã, acordou com um nevoeiro bem cerrado, e até se sentia uma leve brisa a cair, até parecia que estávamos no inverno, ou primavera.
Entretanto, por volta das 10 horas, o sol "ganhou" a batalha ao nevoeiro, e que bem quente vinha ele.


----------



## CaparicaForever (5 Jul 2019 às 15:40)

Boa tarde

Sou novo por cá, sou da Costa da Caparica, a terra mais linda deste país!

Por ca um tempo esquisito, não sei se é Julho se é Novembro... Já não se aguenta este tempo nublado, há dias que não vejo o sol, e os miúdos querem ir brincar para a praia e nem podem, não tarda acaba o Verão e ainda eles não sairam de casa, lol 

Esperemos que isto aqueça bem nos próximos tempos que já não há paciência
Desculpem lá o desabafo... 
---------

Por agora está nublado, às vezes lá espreita o sol e está fresquito, ainda é preciso um casaco


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Jul 2019 às 16:34)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Só para terminar a questão do meu post acerca do @luismeteo3 , e não querendo encher o tópico deste assunto, eu não sei com quem foi, ou a razão concreta do mesmo, e se tivesse sido ao contrário com outro membro qualquer assídou e participativo deste fórum, e que fosse uma pessoa que respeita os outros , tal como eu acho que essas duas pessoas aqui mencionadas respeitam, teria a mesma atitude que tive com o Luís, porque afinal de contas este sempre foi um espaço de camaradagem e que todos vêm aqui para partilhar uma paixão em comum! Cada membro que este fórum perca , todos nós saímos a perder .
Desculpem o off-topic!


------------------------------

Quanto ao tempo , nada de novo! Parece que a partir de dia 10 poderá mudar qualquer coisa, contudo ainda não me parece que seja para se instalar um padrão mais condigno a altura do ano em que nos encontramos! Acho que para quem não está de férias, está ótimo, e os dias húmidos vão permitindo amenizar  as consequências da situação de seca já instalada por esse país fora,  mas para quem já se encontra a gozar das mesmas , está algo desagradável .

Tatual: *24.8ºc*,* 50%* de* HR* , e vento moderado de *Sul*.

-------------------------------
Bem vindo @CaparicaForever , bons eventos


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Jul 2019 às 17:00)

CaparicaForever disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Sou novo por cá, sou da Costa da Caparica, a terra mais linda deste país!
> 
> ...


Boa tarde, vizinho das Terras da Caparica! 
Sê bem vindo a esta casa!!! 

Por aqui neste momento está céu limpo e um tempo muito agradável, com 21,9°C e vento fraco a moderado. Em Corroios a temperatura chegou aos 24°C. 

Para a próxima semana, como já tinha dito o @Ricardo Carvalho, deverão haver algumas mudanças, mas a meu ver as temperaturas até vão estar na normalidade durante uns dias, e pelo que alguns modelos dizem, o tempo normal de julho será para continuar! Veremos o que acontece...


----------



## Geopower (5 Jul 2019 às 17:36)

Boa tarde de praia, apesar do vento moderado de SW. 22.3°C. 
Mar com ondas de 0.5 a 1 metro.

Panorâmica a Norte:


----------



## CaparicaForever (5 Jul 2019 às 18:12)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal,
> 
> Só para terminar a questão do meu post acerca do @luismeteo3 , e não querendo encher o tópico deste assunto, eu não sei com quem foi, ou a razão concreta do mesmo, e se tivesse sido ao contrário com outro membro qualquer assídou e participativo deste fórum, e que fosse uma pessoa que respeita os outros , tal como eu acho que essas duas pessoas aqui mencionadas respeitam, teria a mesma atitude que tive com o Luís, porque afinal de contas este sempre foi um espaço de camaradagem e que todos vêm aqui para partilhar uma paixão em comum! Cada membro que este fórum perca , todos nós saímos a perder .
> Desculpem o off-topic!
> ...


Obrigado Ricardo

Venham eles! Umas trovoadas era top, agora este tempo sem sal, nah, não é para mim, ou bem que está sol, ou então que chova!


----------



## remember (5 Jul 2019 às 18:36)

Boas, sem muito tempo para reportar, os dias também tem estado aborrecidos

Hoje o dia começou, com nevoeiro e uma mínima de 16.1°C pela Póvoa.

Por Benfica o dia esteve ameno e ventoso, agora está praticamente limpo e o sol volta a queimar bem, UV deve estar alto de novo.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Jul 2019 às 18:42)

CaparicaForever disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Sou novo por cá, sou da Costa da Caparica, a terra mais linda deste país!
> 
> ...



Bem vindo, por cá á "nossa" casa.


----------



## remember (5 Jul 2019 às 18:48)

@Ricardo Carvalho @Jorge_scp e @jonas_87 sim senhor, fotos magníficas 

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (5 Jul 2019 às 19:31)

CaparicaForever disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Sou novo por cá, sou da Costa da Caparica, a terra mais linda deste país!
> 
> ...


Bem-vindo


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Jul 2019 às 21:03)

Dia feio pela manhã, bem preciso um casaco e este vento de SW parece que me espoletou as alergias...por outro lado temperatura do mar a ir para os 18ºC-19ºC 

Tarde mais bonita, céu mais destapado mas não passou dos 24ºC. A partir de dia 10 as temperaturas devem ficar acima da média, para quem tem saudades de calor.


----------



## João Pedro (5 Jul 2019 às 22:17)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> És realmente um aventureiro João , quer dizer deste vez andaste pela serra da Azóia , e foste até à Cova da Mijona , ou Praia do Ilhau como nós chamamos por cá ! Um paraíso de facto, e talvez pelo difícil acesso se mantenha assim, e espero que não siga as pisadas do Ribeiro Cavalo , eu confesso que as três vezes que lá fui , foi de barco , partilho então algumas fotos do passado Domingo na Comporta .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jorge_scp disse:


> Já fui à Praia da Cova Mijona a pé. Um belo passeio, mas só para pessoas experientes em caminhadas, habituadas a terrenos instáveis e descidas em falésias.





jonas_87 disse:


> Boas Ricardo, fui a pé desde a ribeira do Cavalo, o acesso à cova mijona é difícil, mas dentro do normal que costumo fazer.
> Olha uma grande aventura vai ser no fim de semana de 13-14, vou subir Loriga até ao topo da Estrela.
> 
> Fotos da praia da Cova Mijona no passado Sábado. Um paraíso que tenciono voltar...


Registos fantásticos desse bocadinho de Paraíso que temos em Portugal!  Parabéns aos três 
É claro que com fotos de golfinhos, o Sir Richard ganha...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Jul 2019 às 10:36)

João Pedro disse:


> Registos fantásticos desse bocadinho de Paraíso que temos em Portugal!  Parabéns aos três
> É claro que com fotos de golfinhos, o Sir Richard ganha...



Obrigado João, não desfazendo dos outros, adoro estes bicharocos tão simpáticos, e é sempre uma sensação maravilhosa quando eles nos visitam 

-----------------------
Vai chuviscando na zona alta de Sesimbra, 0.5mm de acumulado e temperatura nos 18.7ºc , vento fraco/nulo.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Jul 2019 às 11:15)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Obrigado João, não desfazendo dos outros, adoro estes bicharocos tão simpáticos, e é sempre uma sensação maravilhosa quando eles nos visitam
> 
> -----------------------
> Vai chuviscando na zona alta de Sesimbra, 0.5mm de acumulado e temperatura nos 18.7ºc , vento fraco/nulo.


Diferenças interessantes na Península de Setúbal. Por aqui nem uma única nuvem, e a temperatura a subir em pique. Está agora nos 22°C.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jul 2019 às 11:25)

Bom dia,
Esta manhã segue com céu parcialmente nublado, e uma temperatura agradável, pois por vezes o sol lá consegue espreitar.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Jul 2019 às 12:19)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Diferenças interessantes na Península de Setúbal. Por aqui nem uma única nuvem, e a temperatura a subir em pique. Está agora nos 22°C.



Verdade, por Azeitão igual com céu praticamente limpo, com cerca de 23ºc , contudo vento de Sul a aumentar na última hora  para aquecer a água  Talvez no próximo fds chegue aos 20ºc


----------



## Geopower (6 Jul 2019 às 13:37)

Manhã de céu encoberto. 
Começou a limpar a partir das 12h. Neste momento céu limpo 
21.2°C. 
Vento morno, sopra moderado de SW. 
Mar com ondas de 0.5 a 1 metro.

Panorâmica a SW com 
algumas nuvens no horizonte:


----------



## charlie17 (6 Jul 2019 às 14:01)

Muita nebulusidade por Coruche, com humidade elevada (HR 49%) e temperatura, por enquanto, nos 27.2ºC. Sente-se o ar bastante abafado e, segundo o índice de humidade (Humidity Index) a sensação térmica é de 31ºC.
Vento praticamente nulo (SSE 9 Km/h).


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2019 às 15:44)

CaparicaForever disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Sou novo por cá, sou da Costa da Caparica, a terra mais linda deste país!
> 
> ...


Boa tarde
 Bem vindo ao fórum! 

Este vento de Sul/SW há vários dias não é, realmente, característico de Julho. Será que vai ajudar a água a aquecer?

Aqui pela Póvoa,  SSW até 20 Km/h, 22,5°C e 64%. O mínimo que se pode dizer é que não está agradável, como Verão. 

Mais uma foto do "deserto", onde poderia estar um belo parque ajardinado.





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jul 2019 às 17:16)

StormRic disse:


> Boa tarde
> Bem vindo ao fórum!
> 
> Este vento de Sul/SW há vários dias não é, realmente, característico de Julho. Será que vai ajudar a água a aquecer?
> ...



Sim já aqueceu, conforme relatei no tópico seguimento marítimo, na zona do Cabo da Roca já anda nos 18 graus, aquando da nortada há pouco tempo atrás, chegou andar nos 13,5/14 graus.


----------



## Raintorr (6 Jul 2019 às 17:32)

Algumas nuvens por aqui.
Mas este ano não há trovoadas?


----------



## CaparicaForever (6 Jul 2019 às 17:35)

Raintorr disse:


> Algumas nuvens por aqui.
> Mas este ano não há trovoadas?



Nem me digas nada , quero ir para a praia fotografar as trovoadas, mas isso é só quando o rei faz anos

Mais um dia chato pa caraças, com sol, umas nuvens de vez em quando, e temperatura que nem é quente nem fria, é assim-assim


----------



## Raintorr (6 Jul 2019 às 17:40)

CaparicaForever disse:


> Nem me digas nada , quero ir para a praia fotografar as trovoadas, mas isso é só quando o rei faz anos
> 
> Mais um dia chato pa caraças, com sol, umas nuvens de vez em quando, e temperatura que nem é quente nem fria, é assim-assim


Bah, as nuvens não deitam sumo, já estou farto do verão e ainda nem vai a meio.
Só espero que não venham temperaturas pornográficas.


----------



## CaparicaForever (6 Jul 2019 às 17:45)

Raintorr disse:


> Bah, as nuvens não deitam sumo, já estou farto do verão e ainda nem vai a meio.
> Só espero que não venham temperaturas pornográficas.



Lool, essa foi boa ahah

O calor não quer nada connosco este ano... Como já disse praia aqui este ano só para levar com areia nas trombas
O que é pena, pois eu sou o típico Tuga que gosta de praia e este ano, nada... 

Mas praia e trovoadas, isso sim, nada bate isso, prometo que trago umas belas fotos quando houver


----------



## Raintorr (6 Jul 2019 às 17:53)

CaparicaForever disse:


> Lool, essa foi boa ahah
> 
> O calor não quer nada connosco este ano... Como já disse praia aqui este ano só para levar com areia nas trombas
> O que é pena, pois eu sou o típico Tuga que gosta de praia e este ano, nada...
> ...


Mas eu não gosto de praia, aliás devia estar todos os dias a chover ou encoberto e com vento para estragar a praia ao pessoal.
Bom, o céu agora começou a abrir mais, e sorpra algum vento.


----------



## RStorm (6 Jul 2019 às 20:53)

Boa Tarde

De volta a casa 

O dia começou com céu limpo ao inicio da manhã em Pedrógão, acabando por dar lugar ao nevoeiro cerrado pouco momento depois. A partir do meio da manhã, o nevoeiro levantou-se e deu lugar à nebulosidade e boas abertas de sol, situação que me acompanhou ao longo de toda a viagem.
Agora neste momento sigo com céu limpo e vento fraco de SW.

Estive a consultar os dados da minha estação e, para evitar estar a encher o post com os "extremos" dos últimos dias, apenas deixarei os de hoje e vou fazer um pequeno resumo dos última semana: Temperaturas máximas entre os 23ºC (5ª feira) e os 27ºC (3ª feira) e mínimas quase sempre na casa dos 16/17ºC. Nos dias em que se previa precipitação fraca, o pluviómetro não acusou nada.

Junho terminou com *8,7 mm*, menos *11,3 mm *em relação à média. 

Extremos de hoje: 
Mínima: *16,9ºC *
Máxima: *25,4ºC *

T. Atual: *21,1ºC *
HR: 72% 
Vento: SW / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Jul 2019 às 22:12)

Boa noite,
Mais um dia de céu limpo, sem chuva e com tempo fresco. De madrugada ainda morrinhou, mas não acumulou nada. Ou seja, um dia praticamente igual aos anteriores.
Talvez lá para terça haja alguma alteração, já que agora temos um membro que gosta de 40ºC (o meu vizinho). 

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 22,9ºC
Mín: 17,6ºC

Corroios
Máx: 24,7ºC
Mín: 17,5ºC

Agora estão 18,4ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jul 2019 às 22:28)

Boa noite,
Por cá esta tarde, permaceram no céu uma grande mancha de nuvens escuras, como se tratasse de fumo de um grande incendio, a ver vamos se isto quer dizer que pode haver alguma mundança do tempo para este inicio de semana.

"POSSIBILIDADE DE TEMPO SEVERO NA PRÓXIMA SEGUNDA-FEIRA (atualização). 
#Trovoadas, #aguaceiros pontualmente intensos, rajadas de #vento e possibilidade de #granizona próxima segunda-feira.
Tratam-se dos mapas mais severos que os modelos simularam até ao momento nesta temporada marcada pela ausência de trovoada em#Portugal, como sempre, não é possível indicar onde e quando as células se vão produzir, mas estão reunidas condições para ocorrência de tempo severo, onde se desenvolvam com maior energia. "


Pelo menos nas páginas de meteorologia amadora, no facebook, já vai saíndo algumas "novidades".


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Jul 2019 às 22:38)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Boa noite,
> Por cá esta tarde, permaceram no céu uma grande mancha de nuvens escuras, como se tratasse de fumo de um grande incendio, a ver vamos se isto quer dizer que pode haver alguma mundança do tempo para este inicio de semana.
> 
> Pelo menos nas páginas de meteorologia amadora, no facebook, já vai saíndo algumas "novidades".


Só para a região norte é que há essa possibilidade. O centro e sul ainda vão ter que esperar por melhores dias.
--------
Boas!
Os dias frescos sucedem-se. Lá para quarta é que finalmente a temperatura deve subir.


----------



## CaparicaForever (7 Jul 2019 às 09:47)

Bom dia!

E para a semana o IPMA a prever finalmente sol e um cheirinho de Verão!

Já tinha saudades! 

A ver se dá para molhar os pés
---------

Por agora mais um dia com sol envergonhado, alguém disse ao gajo que é Julho já?


----------



## CaparicaForever (7 Jul 2019 às 11:26)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Boa noite,
> Por cá esta tarde, permaceram no céu uma grande mancha de nuvens escuras, como se tratasse de fumo de um grande incendio, a ver vamos se isto quer dizer que pode haver alguma mundança do tempo para este inicio de semana.
> 
> "POSSIBILIDADE DE TEMPO SEVERO NA PRÓXIMA SEGUNDA-FEIRA (atualização).
> ...



Não dá para trazer para aqui?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Jul 2019 às 12:06)

Bom dia, 
Hoje o dia começou com céu nublado, mas parece que o sol já está a querer espreitar entre as nuvens. Agora estão 21,2°C e céu nublado.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2019 às 15:18)

Boa tarde 

Uma frente em dissipação passou durante a manhã, nada deixou de precipitação, como foi previsto. Cumulus humilis ou mediocris evoluem lentamente ainda do quadrante SW, tal como o vento que sopra por vezes entre 20 e 25 Km/h intercalando-se períodos curtos de quase calma. 

24,0°C
46%

As nuvens revelam alguma convectividade. O time-lapse será interessante.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Jul 2019 às 15:43)

Boa tarde,
Este dia tem sido marcado pelo céu nublado, e tempo abafado.


----------



## Geopower (7 Jul 2019 às 17:01)

Tarde de céu pouco nublado. Vento fraco de Oeste. 21,3°C. Mar com ondas de 0.5 a 1 metro.

Panorâmica a NNE com algumas nuvens a aparentarem desenvolvimento vertical:


----------



## Maria Papoila (7 Jul 2019 às 18:36)

Caravelas portuguesas no _ outside_ e algumas já na beira mar dissimuladas nas algas. Só as tinha visto na Austrália ...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Jul 2019 às 19:02)

Boa tarde, 
Apesar do começo do dia com céu nublado, a tarde seguiu com céu limpo e um sol bastante forte. 
Agora levantou-se o vento e estão, neste momento, 21,2ºC e céu limpo. 

Durante o dia avistou-se muito bem algum desenvolvimento vertical a norte de Lisboa, o mesmo que o @Geopower avistou também de Santa Cruz.


----------



## RStorm (7 Jul 2019 às 19:20)

Boa Tarde

Mais um dia soalheiro e agradável, com alguma nebulosidade e vento fraco de SW.
Tal como alguns membros já relataram, a atmosfera tem estado instável e observou-se alguma evolução nas nuvens, especialmente sob a zona da Grande Lisboa. Só é pena é não ter dado em nada... 

Mínima: *16,4ºC *
Máxima: *26,5ºC *

T. Atual: *23,9ºC *
HR: 52% 
Vento: SW / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Jul 2019 às 00:16)

Boa noite, 
Mais um dia se passou. Um dia algo ameno, com céu nublado de manhã e céu limpo à tarde, algum vento e alguma instabilidade. 

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 22,2°C
Mín: 16,5°C 
Rajada máxima: 26 km/h O 
ÍUV máx: 10

Corroios
Máx: 25,4°C
Mín: 16,9°C

Agora estão 17,9°C e céu limpo.


----------



## Geopower (8 Jul 2019 às 07:14)

Bom dia. Céu pouco nublado. 17.6°C.
Vento fraco de W.

Alguma instabilidade no oceano a SW:


----------



## StormRic (8 Jul 2019 às 15:31)

Boa tarde

Alguns Cumulus para o interior tendem a desenvolver-se em congestus.
Nortada até 25 Km/h, algumas rajadas curtas siuperiores.

22,8°C
60%











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Jul 2019 às 16:17)

Boa tarde,
Por cá mais um dia de céu parcilamente nublado e vento fraco, ultimamente até o tempo está monótono.


----------



## N_Fig (8 Jul 2019 às 16:56)

Dia de céu nublado pela Figueira da Foz, com algumas abertas ocasionais, e algum vento


----------



## StormRic (8 Jul 2019 às 20:26)

As trovoadas a aspirarem o ar maritimo:
19°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (8 Jul 2019 às 21:12)

Encoberto em Lisboa (Monsanto), 25 de Abril

20°C















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (8 Jul 2019 às 22:17)

Geopower disse:


> Manhã de céu encoberto.
> Começou a limpar a partir das 12h. Neste momento céu limpo
> 21.2°C.
> Vento morno, sopra moderado de SW.
> ...


Há muito calhau em Portugal, mas este é, sem dúvida, um dos mais bonitos, um verdadeiro "geopower"  Bela foto 
A minha mãe está por Santa Cruz outra vez, fui aí levá-la na semana passada. Quando a vires já sabes, dá-lhe um olá


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Jul 2019 às 23:56)

Boa noite, 
Hoje o dia nasceu com céu limpo, mas ao longo da tarde o céu ficou coberta. Inicialmente pensava que tinha a ver com as trovoadas no Interior Norte, mas depois é que vi que afinal não tinha a ver com as células, mas sim com uma depressão a noroeste a arrastar humidade e nebulosidade para aqui. 

Dados do dia de hoje: 

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 22,9°C
Mín: 16,5°C

Corroios
Máx: 24,4°C
Mín: 17,3°C

Agora estão 18,9°C e céu limpo. Nos próximos dias a temperatura deverá aquecer bem mais do que o previsto nos últimos dias, mas felizmente aqui na Charneca estou bem próximo da costa, e a nortada refresca sempre um pouco. Com sorte ainda irei à praia.


----------



## belem (9 Jul 2019 às 00:56)

Morrinha agora aqui no alto de Sintra, acompanhada de muito nevoeiro (pouco vento, nada de frio (cerca de 17ºc)).
Debaixo das árvores, até dá para apanhar uma boa molha!
Sente-se tudo molhado, e por isso a bicharada amiga da chuva, está a fazer um grande festim.


----------



## N_Fig (9 Jul 2019 às 15:05)

Céu limpo e uma leve brisa na Figueira, os próximos dias deverão ser quentes


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (9 Jul 2019 às 15:45)

Boa tarde, hoje já é verão, 31.1ºC e céu pouco nublado, para amanhã já promete ser uma bela dose para aqui.


----------



## criz0r (9 Jul 2019 às 16:16)

Boa tarde,

Forno da Cova da Piedade disparado nos *29,6ºC*. Não pensei que subisse tanto hoje.
Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco variável.


----------



## Candy (9 Jul 2019 às 16:43)

Está um tempo tão esquisito em Peniche...  
Tudo cinzento. Abafado.
Entretanto o vento começou a abanar os ramos das árvores.

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (9 Jul 2019 às 17:50)

Algumas nuvens altas a sul, vento fraco, tarde bem agradável


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Jul 2019 às 17:58)

Dia um bocado nublado, como tem sido quase todo Julho. Contudo, regime de nortada voltou após o regime de sudoeste a dar bem e impedir o upwelling na costa. Temperatura do mar já deve estar a baixar para os 16ºC.

Hoje em Lisboa estava bastante abafado com a típica ilha de calor, mal cheguei a Queluz o meu cabelo ia voando... tá forte.

Máxima: *25,5ºC*
Mínima: *18,2ºC*

Nem reparei que os próximos dois dias teremos anomalias de +7ºC na máxima, felizmente só durante 2 dias. Devo obter a máxima do ano na quarta e a mínima mais alta talvez se a nortada não entrar.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Jul 2019 às 18:15)

Boa tarde,
Este dia tem sido marcado, pelo céu pouco nublado, e desde ontem que já começou a aquecer mais um pouco.
Estes próximos dois dias vão ser escaldantes, felizmente que depois volta umas temperaturas mais "agradáveis."


----------



## RStorm (9 Jul 2019 às 19:57)

Boa Tarde

Ontem foi mais um dia soalheiro e com alguma nebulosidade convectiva.
Hoje, após uma manhã de céu encoberto, o dia foi de céu parcialmente nublado por uma camada de nuvens altas e já se notou algum calor.

Ontem:

Mínima: *18,0ºC *
Máxima: *26,1ºC *

Hoje: 

Mínima: *17,8ºC *
Máxima: *28,0ºC *

T. Atual: *23,8ºC *
HR: 63% 
Vento: W / 1,1 Km/h 
*


*


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Jul 2019 às 21:17)

Ainda bastante nublado, a velocidade dos stratus que correm junto à costa naquela forma de algodão comprido mete respeito... esta nortada.

Céu rosa agora, belo pôr do sol.


----------



## david 6 (9 Jul 2019 às 21:18)




----------



## TiagoLC (9 Jul 2019 às 21:26)

Por cá:


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jul 2019 às 21:35)

Boas,

A serra tem tido muito nevoeiro, hoje ao final da tarde. Tenho reparado que nesta zona onde tirei a primeira foto, junto à N247 cota 250 mts, já em território de Sintra (por pequena distância)  as ervas das bermas estão bem verdes. A precipitação de Junho, nevoeiros e temperatura frescas assim o justificam.








Tem havido precipitação oculta na serra, ontem registei o início na mesma ao passar junto à Peninha.
Nevoeiro/humidade máxima ao ser transportado pelo vento forte e embatendo na vegetação, a proporcionar a dita precipitação.





Hoje a estrada deve estar completamente molhada.

---

Vento forte por cá.


----------



## remember (9 Jul 2019 às 23:14)

Boa noite,

Máxima já a fazer lembrar a altura em que estamos, 29.5º C e mínima de 19.6º C.
O pior vai ser a partir de amanhã Ainda 20.9º C, 78% de HR e vento fraco de Sul


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Jul 2019 às 00:05)

Boa noite, 
Hoje o dia amanheceu com céu nublado e tempo bastante abafado, quase que parecia que estava na Madeira , e assim ficou até ao fim da tarde. De salientar que a casa dos meus pais está com uma temperatura de 24°C, mesmo com tempo fresco nos últimos dias. 

Dados do dia de hoje: 

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 26,9°C
Mín: 17,9°C

Corroios 
Máx: 28,2°C
Mín: 18,2°C

Agora estão 19,6°C e céu limpo. A partir de amanhã o tempo deverá começar a aquecer. A única região que irá "safar-se" ao calor será a costa algarvia, mas uma massa de humidade fará com que a amplitude térmica entre a máxima e a mínima em certos pontos da costa seja menor que 4°C!!!


----------



## Geopower (10 Jul 2019 às 07:25)

Bom dia. Céu encoberto. 18.6°C. Vento moderado de norte. 
Mar com ondas de 1 a 2 metros.

Panorâmica a Norte:


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Jul 2019 às 11:43)

Bom dia pessoal,

Depois de mais uma manhã igual a tantas outras das últimas semanas, a temperatura já vai subindo em força, e hoje e amanhã  provavelmente a máxima anual de *37.5ºc* que perdura desde o dia 13 de Maio será batida! Serão dois dias de Verão à séria , com anomalias positivas de 7 a 8ºc , depois na sexta-feira com a deslocação da cut-off  para leste , temperaturas a descer novamente bem, e possíveis trovoadas (10 a 15% de possibilidade) por cá na tarde de Sexta, depois no Domingo regressa o calor, mas dentro do normal para a época . Neste momento *29.3º* por Azeitão, *43%* de *HR* , e vento fraco/nulo predominante de *SW*  .

Previsão  HARMONIE-AROME para hoje ás 17.00h







Previsão HARMONIE-AROME para amanhã ás 17.00h


----------



## N_Fig (10 Jul 2019 às 12:05)

Manhã quente pela Figueira, à sombra está agradável, mas ao sol nota-se bem o calor


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Jul 2019 às 14:42)

Por aqui ainda a manhã ia a meio e já se notava que hoje iria ser um dia abrasador, e é assim que segue esta tarde, em que não se ve ninguém pela rua, é o chamado, "alentejo, no ribatejo."
34-5ºC.


----------



## StormRic (10 Jul 2019 às 15:22)

Boa tarde 

30,2°C é o mais fresco que se apanha aqui na zona alta da Póvoa. 

49%
Norte < 15 Km/h
Poucas nuvens altas de Sul agora, depois de ter estado bastante nublado. Algumas nuvens médias/baixas vêm de Leste; alguns farrapos de estratocumulus acompanham o vento.

Nortada a aumentar.










Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (10 Jul 2019 às 15:26)

Boa tarde! 

Dia bem quente por Coruche! Hoje a máxima já deverá aproximar-se dos 40ºC e amanha possivelmente irá ser até superior a este valor.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (10 Jul 2019 às 16:28)

Boa tarde, por aqui estão 36.7ºC a máxima foi de 37.1ºC.


----------



## david 6 (10 Jul 2019 às 16:47)

olhando para as redondezas a temperatura deve andar de volta dos 37ºC, agora por acaso o sol até se tapou por umas nuvens


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Jul 2019 às 17:05)

Célula com otimo aspecto, estou aqui em Carcavelos a vislumbrar da célula





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Jul 2019 às 17:54)

Máxima para amanhã em Lisboa foi atualizada para os 38ºC pelo IPMA, acho um bocado exagerado tendo em conta que falharam hoje na máxima em quase 3ºC... Depois grande abalo para os 28ºC na sexta 

Por aqui a nortada constante não deixa passar dos 31ºC

Mínima: *17,4ºC*
Máxima: *30,7ºC
*
Máxima do ano, talvez, amanhã.


----------



## N_Fig (10 Jul 2019 às 18:18)

Mau dia para vir a Coimbra ao fórum, com o calor e a greve dos autocarros, fiz uma viagem bastante desagradável desde o fórum até à portagem...


----------



## david 6 (10 Jul 2019 às 18:34)

céu encoberto agora nuvens médias/altas


----------



## RStorm (10 Jul 2019 às 19:18)

Boa Tarde
Dia autêntico de Verão Sol, temperatura alta, vento fraco do quadrante W e nuvens altas, que fazem um ambiente típico de trovoada...
A manhã foi passada na praia da Fonte da Telha e confesso que não estava nada mal: vento quase nulo e temperatura algo elevada... é raro ter estas condições por aquelas bandas. Porém, a água estava um pouco fresquinha, mas só custava a entrar 

Amanhã o IPMA prevê 40ºC para aqui... 

Mínima: *18,3ºC*
Máxima: *32,7ºC 
*
T. Atual: *30,3ºC *
HR: 44% 
Vento: NW / 7,6 Km/h 
*
*


----------



## StormRic (10 Jul 2019 às 20:05)

Amoreira, Odivelas
23,6°C
62%
Muita bruma, neblina.








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (10 Jul 2019 às 21:21)

Poente em Montemor (Loures)
20,8°C
68%
NW 15 a 28 Km/h
Limpo para Sul.
Serra de Sintra começou com algumas nuvens mas agora limpou.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

























Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Jul 2019 às 21:25)

Este final de tarde, foi marcado pelo vento moderado, para além do calor que se fazia sentir.
Dentro de casa, parece que estamos num "forno", e amanhã vair ser mais um dia bem complicado, na rua sempre se está um pouco melhor, enquanto vai correndo uma brisa.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Jul 2019 às 21:30)

Boa noite, 
Mais um dia de céu com nebulosidade e vento algo fraquinho. No entanto, desta vez esteve bastante calor: 30°C de máxima e com bastante humidade é obra! 
Na sexta-feira a temperatura deverá diminuir, mas na próxima semana voltará o calor, embora mais normal para a época. 

Dados do dia de hoje: 

Charneca de Caparica
Máx: 29,9°C
Mín: 16,8°C

Corroios
Máx: 33,1°C
Mín: 17,1°C

Agora estão 25,6°C e céu com alguma neblina.


----------



## remember (10 Jul 2019 às 21:43)

Boas, finalmente um dia interessante neste marasmo meteorológico 

Máxima de 35.3° C e minima tropical de 20.1° C dia marcado por nuvens altas, o IPMA não andou longe previa, 36° C.

Assim que o vento rodou para o quadrante Oeste, foi sempre a descer.













Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (10 Jul 2019 às 21:50)

Aí vai ela de novo, vento rodou para NNE, humidade a descer e temperatura a subir...






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (10 Jul 2019 às 22:45)

24°C
aqui





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## charlie17 (10 Jul 2019 às 22:46)

Boas, máxima de hoje nos 37.8ºC com humidade relativa a rondar os 30/40% que aumentou a sensação térmica (humidex) em cerca de 3/4 graus - dia muito abafado na rua!
Por agora 26ºC, HR 54%


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Jul 2019 às 23:02)

Boa noite pessoal,

Dia quente e abafado , contudo ainda longe dos 37.5°c de Maio, hoje máxima de 34.2°c atingida às 17.46h ! Amanhã segundo o IPMA Setúbal poderá chegar aos 40°c  Hoje a nortada não deixou, vamos ver amanhã  Neste momento uma excelente noite tropical lá fora com 24.6°c, vento fraco de NW , e 53% de HR .

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (10 Jul 2019 às 23:39)

IPMA chegou a prever 40° C para amanhã, mas baixou agora para 38° C vamos ver o que nos calha na rifa lol

Despeço-me com bastante calor ainda, dentro e fora de casa, agora com o vento mais fraco.









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jul 2019 às 00:12)

Boas 

Sigo com 26 graus com lestada moderada. 
No Guincho estão 27 graus!


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Jul 2019 às 00:35)

Boa noite!
Por Carnaxide, nortada moderada e *21,7°C*.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Jul 2019 às 02:40)

Capital ainda nos 25ºC...
Por aqui nos *18,7ºC*  e nortada


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jul 2019 às 07:15)

Boas

Mínima super tropical de 24,5 graus, impressionante.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Jul 2019 às 08:01)

Primeira noite tropical de 2019 por cá, mínima de 22°c, neste momento já sigo com 24.9°c Hoje vai ser mesmo a doer 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## srr (11 Jul 2019 às 08:53)

Boas,

Min 19.6º , portanto ainda não é considerado tropical.

Actual 26º, a partir de agora é sempre a acelerar até aos 42º


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Jul 2019 às 09:03)

Por aqui nunca há mínimas tropicais.  Com nortada não dá para haver mínimas tropicais!
A mínima foi de 19,4°C. Agora estão 24,9°C e céu limpo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Jul 2019 às 11:53)

Bom dia,
Hoje vai ser uma dia "duro de roer", pois, o interior de casa pouco chegou a refrescar devido á acumulação do calor de ontem.
Sigo já com 32.2ºC.


----------



## srr (11 Jul 2019 às 12:00)

Ja marca 38º - Abrantes


----------



## RStorm (11 Jul 2019 às 12:41)

Bom dia

Olha, olha... mínima tropical de *20,4ºC*! Uma raridade por estas bandas... 
O dia segue abrasador e não corre uma brisa de vento  A ver onde é que isto vai parar... 

T. Atual: *32,9ºC *
HR: 31% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## remember (11 Jul 2019 às 13:37)

Boa tarde,

2° dia com minima tropical, desta vez com 21.9° C.

Agora já a subir bem, talvez para bater o recorde de fim de maio, princípio de Junho. Estação a prever 37° C, IPMA a prever 39° C vamos ver onde vai parar hoje. Vento fraco ora de Norte, ora de Sul.

Por Benfica corre algum vento de vez em quando, mas muito calor também, não sei precisar quanto, mas já acima dos 30° C de certeza.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Jul 2019 às 14:27)

Este inicio de tarde, segue escaldante, com 36.6ºC.
A estação do Vale do Tejo, na Chamusca segue já com 40ºC, mas estes registos não costumam ser reais.


----------



## david 6 (11 Jul 2019 às 14:34)

como continuo sem estação (avaria deve ser permanente até arranjar uma nova) meti o auriol lá fora, mas aviso meti lá fora à sombra *sem protecção* só para ter alguma noção para hoje, deve ter algum erro de margem, melhor que nada..., o auriol neste momento tem 40.0ºC, olhando para as estações mais próximas andam todas de volta dos 39ºC, uma na vila coruche tem 39.3ºC, talvez margem erro de 1ºC ou nem isso


----------



## RStorm (11 Jul 2019 às 14:45)

Por aqui sigo com *34,3ºC*, mas a temperatura tem andado num "sobe e desce" constante devido à brisa de NW que se levantou há pouco.


----------



## criz0r (11 Jul 2019 às 14:51)

Boa tarde,

Mínima tropical de *21,3ºC*. A tarde segue com *32,3ºC*, very far away dos *38ºC* previstos pelo IPMA.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (11 Jul 2019 às 14:54)

Aqui por Bairro da Areia estão 39.4ºC andavam a dizer que não tínhamos verão tomem lá.


----------



## charlie17 (11 Jul 2019 às 14:55)

Tarde bastante quente. Já tive registados 39.9°C mas agora desceu um pouco para 39.6°C. Vamos ver até onde isto chega visto que ainda não estamos no pico normal, que é lá para as 16-17h.
Sensação térmica 43°C/ HR 22%

Mínima de hoje 17.0°C

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## charlie17 (11 Jul 2019 às 15:01)

E cá estão eles, primeiros 40.0°C do ano.





Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (11 Jul 2019 às 15:24)

Ai está 40ºC também no Bairro da Areia.


----------



## david 6 (11 Jul 2019 às 15:26)

já se nota que deve andar nos 40ºC


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (11 Jul 2019 às 15:27)

40.1ºC


----------



## david 6 (11 Jul 2019 às 15:42)

ouvi um barulho espreitei pela janela tive direito a vista de um dust devil todo contente, ali umas poeiras/areias a girar todas contentes  fui lá fora e iam uns plásticos todos contentes a voar lá por cima


----------



## StormRic (11 Jul 2019 às 15:48)

Boa tarde

37,2°C no "fresco" dos jardins aqui na zona alta da Póvoa. 

24 a 27%

Calma, só com brisas locais de permuta de calor.





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (11 Jul 2019 às 15:54)

já deve ir em 40.algo, auriol tem 41ºC


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (11 Jul 2019 às 16:05)

40.9ºC


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Jul 2019 às 16:13)

Máxima de *36.1ºc* até ao momento, e neste momento *34.1ºc* estáveis ! Parece que a máxima do ano vai continuar a pertencer a Maio, e ainda bem, a nortada moderada tal com ontem a não deixar a temperatura subir até onde estava previsto  Humidade relativa nos *20%* , contudo deve começar a subir com a prevista rotação do vento para SSW.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Jul 2019 às 16:36)

*Alvega: 41,5ºC*  15h UTC She's back!

Dia bem abafado na ilha de calor de Lisboa, contudo Geofísico ainda não passou dos 35ºC horários, não é desta que os 38ºC de Maio são quebrados .
Por outro lado, um bocado mais a norte, na estação do Aeroporto já vai a caminho dos 38ºC. Viagem de comboio marcava sempre 36-37ºC entre as estações.

Queluz estava muito abafado também, díria 36ºC. Em Belas nota-se bastante agora a nortada mais intensa e bem abafada (35% HR).

Tomar, Alvega e Avis já são as primeiras estações do país a passar dos 40ºC este ano, Lousã, Coruche e Santarém a caminho. Pena a estação de Mora não debitar dados há muito tempo :/


----------



## charlie17 (11 Jul 2019 às 16:58)

Máxima até agora nos 41.8ºC.

41.2ºC, a subir... talvez já tenha a máxima do dia feita, que vai de acordo com as previsões do IPMA.
HR 20%

*Update: máxima do dia 41.9ºC.*


----------



## Tonton (11 Jul 2019 às 17:08)

guisilva5000 disse:


> *Alvega: 41,5ºC*  15h UTC She's back!
> 
> Dia bem abafado na ilha de calor de Lisboa, contudo Geofísico ainda não passou dos 35ºC horários, não é desta que os 38ºC de Maio são quebrados .
> Por outro lado, um bocado mais a norte, na estação do Aeroporto já vai a caminho dos 38ºC. Viagem de comboio marcava sempre 36-37ºC entre as estações.
> ...



A Lousã às 14 UTC estava com 40ºC...
Da rede MeteoAlentejo, há cerca de 1 h, Moura estava com 40,2ºC (entretanto, o site ficou em baixo)


----------



## MSantos (11 Jul 2019 às 17:30)

Boa tarde! 

Calor tórrido hoje em Coruche!

Há pouco fui saí aqui da Zona Industrial e fui até à vila e voltei e o termómetro do carro andou sempre a oscilar entre os 41 e os 42ºC.


----------



## c0ldPT (11 Jul 2019 às 17:35)

*Alvega *com *41,9ºC* ás *16h* UTC


----------



## david 6 (11 Jul 2019 às 17:43)

ventania agora, quente


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Jul 2019 às 17:53)

Nortada constante aqui (mesmo com 35% HR), com muita pouca influência de lestada, pelo que os extremos são:

Mínima: *18,4ºC*
Máxima: *32,2ºC 
*
Não ultrapassa a máxima do ano de Maio * *Try again 

Amanhã possivelmente nem passo dos 25ºC em Belas.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (11 Jul 2019 às 18:01)

Máxima de 41.1ºC agora ainda 40.3ºC, a máxima do ano foi feita hoje e sinceramente espero não voltar a ver isto


----------



## StormRic (11 Jul 2019 às 18:17)

33,2°C
35%

Nortada moderada a forte, eólicas de Bucelas/Vialonga a toda a velocidade.
Aqui na Póvoa, 25 a 30 Km/h.






Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (11 Jul 2019 às 18:20)

Máxima até agora de *36,7ºC *Muito longe dos 40ºC previstos e ainda bem 
Neste momento já começou a descer, sigo com *35,1ºC *e o vento aumentou ligeiramente de intensidade. 

HR: 26%  
Vento: NW / 6,5 Km


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Jul 2019 às 18:22)

Mais uma tarde escaldante, estão ainda 35.7ºC.
Até os milhos estão todos enrugados, com tanto calor, mesmo com os pivots a regar durante toda a tarde.


----------



## N_Fig (11 Jul 2019 às 18:33)

Boas! Excelente dia de praia na Figueira, desde que se encontrasse um lugar abrigado da nortada, claro. Temperatura relativamente alta, mas não alta demais e água minimamente agradável


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Jul 2019 às 18:55)

18h e Alvega ainda puxa mais! *42,2ºC *


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (11 Jul 2019 às 18:55)

E ainda 38ºC.


----------



## StormRic (11 Jul 2019 às 18:56)

Nuvens altas vêm de Sul.
Nortada está a enfraquecer.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Jul 2019 às 19:00)

guisilva5000 disse:


> 18h e Alvega ainda puxa mais! *42,2ºC *



Alvega, a terra das invsersõs, quer de inverno, quer de verão.
Basta dizer que é um vale bem encaixado, com as suas carcterísticas.


----------



## remember (11 Jul 2019 às 19:27)

Boa tarde, 

Nova máxima anual, não esteve longe do previsto pelo IPMA. Que calorão por Benfica quando sai do trabalho 

Já por casa, já começa a soprar o vento, apesar de ainda bastante quente...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Lenovo TB-8304F1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (11 Jul 2019 às 19:27)

Tarde bastante quente em Lisboa- Saldanha. 33°C às 19h reforçados pela ilha de valor urbano. Vento fraco


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Jul 2019 às 20:12)

Bom dia, 
Hoje foi um dia horrível.  
A temperatura máxima na Charneca foi de 34°C, não ultrapassando a máxima de maio por pouco!! A temperatura registada foi acima do previsto pelo modelo ECMWF!!!
Já Corroios registou uma magnífica temperatura máxima de 37,2°C, típico de um vale protegido do vento norte. 
Felizmente, isto não vai durar muito... Nos próximos dias teremos tempo quente "quanto baste", mas muito mais normal para a zona do que isto. 

Agora estão 31,6°C e céu limpo. Corroios há pouco registava 33,8°C.


----------



## RStorm (11 Jul 2019 às 20:16)

O vento voltou a ficar nulo e sente-se um ar agonizante na rua, mas o pior agora está cá dentro de casa: *28,3ºC *e 58% HR   Avizinha-se aí uma noite novamente tórrida, estou curioso para ver a mínima de amanhã...
No entanto, amanhã espero estar cerca de 10 graus a menos do que hoje...

Mínima: *20,4ºC *
Máxima: *36,7ºC *

T. Atual: *31,4ºC *
HR: 39% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Geopower (11 Jul 2019 às 21:04)

Diferença brutal de temperatura entre Lisboa e o litoral oeste.
Neste momento 20.4°C. Vento moderado de norte.
Extremos do dia:
22.1°C
18.3°C

Poente a oeste:


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Jul 2019 às 22:13)

Este dia de hoje, abrasador, acabou já por queimar muito já as folhas de algumas árvores, pois são mais de 8 a 10 horas com as tempertauras elevadas.
As regas que eram até ao momento eram dia sim, dia não, agora tem de ser diárias, e qual não é o meu espanto, quando chego este fim de tarde á horta, e vejo, que em cada tanque, de 2 m2, faltavam 50 litros de água, só do dia hoje, isto só para dar uma ideia, e falando também na evapotranspiração só estes 3 dias rondou os 20 mm.

O vento moderado, vai soprando, dando pelo menos um ar mais fresco, na rua.


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Jul 2019 às 22:31)

Boa noite!
Dia já bem quentinho mas suportável, a nortada esteve sempre presente.
Não vejo ninguém a comentar mas a partir de amanhã há boas chances de termos alguma instabilidade. Então pessoal? Finalmente um evento mais generalizado e ninguém está entusiasmado? 
A noite segue bem quentinha.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Jul 2019 às 22:37)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boa noite!
> Dia já bem quentinho mas suportável, a nortada esteve sempre presente.
> Não vejo ninguém a comentar mas a partir de amanhã há boas chances de termos alguma instabilidade. Então pessoal? Finalmente um evento mais generalizado e ninguém está entusiasmado?
> A noite segue bem quentinha.



Eu já estou "escaldado, e desiludido", algumas vezes, por isso agora aprendi com o S.Tome, "prefiro ver para querer."
Pelo menos a lua já está escondida neste momento, pode ser o sinal de mudança.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jul 2019 às 22:47)

Boas,

Extremos valentes tendo em conta os últimos meses.
Minima: 24,5 graus (Quarta mínima tropical do ano)
Maxima: 35,1 graus (máxima do ano).
Esteve vento forte à tarde, mas era vento quente.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Jul 2019 às 23:28)

25ºC ainda por aqui a esta hora, raro. Até que pode dar mínima tropical, veremos.


----------



## remember (11 Jul 2019 às 23:28)

Boa noite, 

E que noite, nem mexe lá fora, vento nulo ou muito fraco ao contrário de ontem, calorão ainda lá fora, pior dentro de casa, meta dos 30 ultrapassada

Resto de boa noite a todos, dados actuais









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (11 Jul 2019 às 23:35)

A noite está um horror de quente, cerca de 26ºC lá fora.
O dia também foi insuportável - apanhei 35-36ºC no carro por aqui ao início da tarde e ainda subiu mais depois disso, de certeza.
Não se conseguia respirar com o bafo, já que nem havia nortada!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Jul 2019 às 00:37)

Por aqui a temperatura continua a 24,1°C, um bafo descomunal. Nada mexe, não há vento, e a rajada máxima foi de 1 km/h nestes últimos 36 minutos. 
Se ocorrer uma temperatura mínima tropical aqui tão perto da costa, será a primeira vez desde aquela vaga de calor anormal em agosto de 2018.


----------



## Geopower (12 Jul 2019 às 07:17)

Bom dia. Céu muito nublado.
17.6°C. Vento fraco de NE.
Neblina matinal.
Mar com ondas de 0.5 metro a 1 metro.

Panorâmica a SW:


----------



## remember (12 Jul 2019 às 07:39)

Bom dia,

Terceira mínima tropical de 21.2° C, esta é capaz de não se aguentar

Hoje parece que vamos ter alguma festa

Dados actuais:















Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (12 Jul 2019 às 09:23)

Bom dia,

Nova mínima tropical de *21,2ºC*, sendo que ontem tive *21,3ºC* . Máxima anual batida ontem com um valor de *35,4ºC.*
Já pingou entretanto em Almada antes de sair para o trabalho, mas neste momento é virga e muita palha pelos Céus.


----------



## Aspvl (12 Jul 2019 às 09:31)

Bom dia!

Caem umas pingas muito espaçadas pela Estrela.


----------



## MSantos (12 Jul 2019 às 09:49)

Bom dia!

Céu encoberto por Coruche, com aspecto algo trovoadesco. O radar mostra chuva que deve estar a ficar pelo caminho (virga).


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Jul 2019 às 10:48)

Mudei de país e não sabia? Que dia completamente diferente.

Vento de sul fez disparar a humidade e diria que estão cerca de 20 e tal graus.

Das transições mais bruscas que tivemos este ano.


----------



## Aspvl (12 Jul 2019 às 10:52)

Radar interessante para os lados de Peniche, ninguém para reportar?

Por aqui céu amarelado e um pouco abafado.


----------



## charlie17 (12 Jul 2019 às 10:59)

Hoje um dia diferente, com muito mais humidade no ar, no entanto a temperatura máxima para Coruche é de 33°C e a sensação térmica deve andar em valores perto de 40°C.

Ultimamente tenho-me interessado pelos índices de sensação térmica e na aplicação da Netatmo (marca da minha estação) existem dois tipos, o Heat Index (que é mais utilizado pelos americanos, visto que eles utilizam a escala de °F) e o Humidex, usado no Canadá e na Europa. O IPMA utiliza um índice que ainda não consegui compreender... 

Mínima tropical hoje, 19.7°C.

Lá em baixo no vale, onde está a EMA do IPMA, raramente se atingem mínimas tropicais, penso que o facto de o ar frio e denso descer sempre e o vale ser minimamente abrigado da nortada é de outros ventos faz do local um sítio estavel e de extremos, tanto no inverno como no Verão. 

Atualmente, 
25.0°C
Feels like 30°C
HR 61%
4 km/h, SE
1017 mbar


Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (12 Jul 2019 às 11:16)

por aqui igual céu encoberto mas por enquanto nada de chuva, o que o radar mostra, nesta zona, deve ser só virga


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Jul 2019 às 11:31)

Bom dia,
Mas que dia completamente diferente! A madrugada foi muito estranha: a temperatura caiu a pique por volta das 2:00, por causa da nova massa de ar. Entretanto manteve-se à volta dos 20°C, sendo que a mínima foi de 19,8°C na Charneca e de 20,9°C em Corroios.

Agora está incrivelmente abafado, céu muito nublado e parece que vai chover daqui a nada. O radar até agora só mostrou virga, vamos ver se virá alguma chuva hoje.  
A temperatura atual é de 23,1°C.


----------



## jamestorm (12 Jul 2019 às 11:34)

radar a mostrar chuva na minha zona,mas nao esta a chover...é virga. Céu muito nublado...pode ser que ainda calhe qq coisa
por alto concelho de Alenquer começou-se logo a notar ar fresco bem cedo, ainda não era meia noite fui à rua e senti que estava fresco, a mínima de ontem foi de certeza abaixo de 20ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Jul 2019 às 11:34)

Pela Praia do Carvalhal, céu muito nublado por nuvens altas e vento moderado, tendo até já chuviscado, mas está com tendência a ter abertas neste momento. Registo de mammatus também que irei colocar depois.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Jul 2019 às 11:36)

Bom dia,
É bem verdade, que dia tão diferente, em relação ao de ontem, hoje esta manhã segue com céu nublado, até parece que estamos num outro país.
Esta noite não foi nada fácil adormecer, mesmo com a ventoinha ligada.
25.8ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jul 2019 às 11:41)

Boas

Lá saíram os registos de ontem, como  esperado Alvega a matar a concorrência com 43,1 graus. A mesma estação registou uma amplitude térmica de quase 30 graus, mínima de 13,7 graus / máxima de 43,1 graus, Alvega a mostrar o seu poder térmico!


----------



## Microburst (12 Jul 2019 às 11:43)

Esta manhã pelo Laranjeiro choveu fraco a espaços, sempre gota grossa, deixando os carros todos manchados de poeira.

Neste momento o sol está a querer aparecer, as nuvens deslocam-se para Leste, e o tempo continua muito quente, húmido e abafado. O vento, que ainda há meia-hora se fazia sentir de SO, agora é praticamente nulo.


----------



## RStorm (12 Jul 2019 às 12:11)

Bom dia

2ª mínima tropical do ano *20,3ºC*, mas corre o risco de ser batida mais logo... 
Hoje o dia segue totalmente diferente, com tempo fresco, céu encoberto e a "ameaçar" trovoada. As janelas já estão todas abertas  
Cá espero fogo de artificio logo à noite  Se não vier, ao menos que chova... 

T. Atual: *24,2ºC *
HR: 65%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## RStorm (12 Jul 2019 às 12:17)

Aspvl disse:


> Radar interessante para os lados de Peniche


Deve ter sido virga, a estação do Cabo Carvoeiro "só" acumulou *0,7 mm*


----------



## david 6 (12 Jul 2019 às 12:18)

está a ficar muito escuro vindo de sul, radar mostra eco melhor vindo de sul, vamos ver se chega a cair uns pingos ou se fica tudo lá em cima como virga


----------



## david 6 (12 Jul 2019 às 12:27)

começou a chover!!!


----------



## MSantos (12 Jul 2019 às 12:29)

david 6 disse:


> começou a chover!!!



Vinha mesmo agora relatar isso mesmo! 

Vão caindo uns pingos grossos mas esparsos aqui na Zona Industrial a Sul de Coruche, vermos o que vai dar.


----------



## david 6 (12 Jul 2019 às 12:36)

MSantos disse:


> Vinha mesmo agora relatar isso mesmo!
> 
> Vão caindo uns pingos grossos mas esparsos aqui na Zona Industrial a Sul de Coruche, vermos o que vai dar.



aqui passou mesmo dos pingos para uma chuvinha, já parou mas já deu para molhar tudo e refrescar o ambiente. EDIT: volta a cair uns pingos
oh molhou tudo


----------



## MSantos (12 Jul 2019 às 12:44)

david 6 disse:


> aqui passou mesmo dos pingos para uma chuvinha, já parou mas já deu para molhar tudo e refrescar o ambiente. EDIT: volta a cair uns pingos
> oh molhou tudo



Tão perto e tão diferente! Aqui não ata nem desata, apenas uns pingos dispersos que continuam, isto apesar de estarmos sob um eco verde/amarelado do radar.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Jul 2019 às 12:50)

Por aqui já choviscou, mas não foi nada de especial. 0 mm até ao momento... 
De acordo com o IPMA, há 27% de probabilidade de precipitação por volta das 22:00 até à meia-noite. Veremos o que acontece...


----------



## N_Fig (12 Jul 2019 às 12:56)

Pela Figueira o dia amanheceu com sol, mas entretanto tornou-se muito nublado, não dei conta de cair nada


----------



## remember (12 Jul 2019 às 13:31)

Bom dia,

Que diferença de ontem para hoje

24.5° C com vento de Sul e 70% de HR pela Póvoa, sensação de 30° C

A noite foi bem complicada com muito calor e ausência de vento.

Ver se logo há festa

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (12 Jul 2019 às 13:32)

estao a cair pingos grossos agora, vamos ver se continua!!
Edit: pouco mais caiu e agora esta a abrir o sol!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Jul 2019 às 13:43)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Depois da tareia de ontem, que frescura tão boa  Nova mínima tropical de 20.1°c, e a máxima do dia contínua a ser a da meia-noite e um minuto, com 25.8°c , seria giro continuar assim pela tarde fora , mas não acredito  Por enquanto o sol vai querendo espreitar, mas não consegue! Muita humidade, 65% e uns agradáveis 24.2 °c  Lá para Domingo já estará um belo dia de praia  Hoje não espero animação nenhuma por cá, penso que será tudo a norte do tejo.

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## celsomartins84 (12 Jul 2019 às 13:49)

Boa tarde, pelas 10h caíram uns pingos de lama.. o carro ficou todo sujo 

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Jul 2019 às 14:36)

Boas. Depois de um belo período de sol, volta a encobrir o céu por aqui, céu carregado com alguma virga e vento moderado bem desconfortável com o céu coberto.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Jul 2019 às 14:55)

Boas!
Tal como previsto, a temperatura baixou e bem. *23,7ºC* por aqui. Sopra uma aragem bem fresca de sul, bem bom!
O céu tem estado interessante. Vi alguma virga e já caíram umas pinguitas. Vamos ver como corre a tarde.


----------



## Tonton (12 Jul 2019 às 15:13)

Ouvi um trovão agora!!! 

Edit: não muito alto, por isso não foi próximo...


----------



## bcunha00 (12 Jul 2019 às 15:14)

No guincho

Enviado do meu SM-J320FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (12 Jul 2019 às 15:15)

Caíram uns pingos há minutos, que nem molharam a rua, só as janelas (os que já secaram deixam a sua marca de pó )
Agora, o céu encoberto com nuvens bastante escuras, venha lá mais trovoada e chuva a sério sff!


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Jul 2019 às 15:18)

Céu cada vez mais encoberto. Muita virga no céu.
Penso ter ouvido um trovão longínquo mesmo agora.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Jul 2019 às 15:20)

Confirmo o trovão ao longe ouvido a partir da Comporta. Por aqui até já chuviscou fraco. Nuvens claramente de desenvolvimento vertical, apesar de terem base alta.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Jul 2019 às 15:21)

Mais um trovão.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Jul 2019 às 15:23)

Também ouvi mas muito ao longe. Chove fraco com gotas grossas.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Jul 2019 às 15:26)

Trovoada a aumentar de frequência, ouvem se trovões mais altos. Esta escuro para NNW mas não sei bem onde estará essa célula.


----------



## PacificMoon (12 Jul 2019 às 15:26)

Por aqui também!!  Muitos  trovões  mas ainda os ouço  longe


----------



## Tonton (12 Jul 2019 às 15:26)

Tiagolco disse:


> Também ouvi mas muito ao longe. Chove fraco com gotas grossas.



Também agora aqui, já cheira a terra molhada, que bom!

Registo do Blitzortung:


----------



## Tonton (12 Jul 2019 às 15:30)

SpiderVV disse:


> Trovoada a aumentar de frequência, ouvem se trovões mais altos. Esta escuro para NNW mas não sei bem onde estará essa célula.


Série de descargas seguidas por aí:


----------



## charlie17 (12 Jul 2019 às 15:30)

Durante a manhã ocorreu alguma precipitação dispersa em Coruche, nem deu para acumular um único milímetro.. No entanto o carro da minha mãe ficou cheio de lama.

Tempo muito húmido e quente, 29.9°C, HR 49%, feels like 36°C


Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (12 Jul 2019 às 15:31)

Boa tarde 

Vento SE a aumentar, 15 a 20 Km/h
Temperatura a descer, 25,1°C, HR s aumentar, 64%.

Nuvens médias e altas com muita virga.
Movimento muito rápido de Sul.
Altocumulus castellanus são um bom indicador de instabilidade. 
Até agora nenhum pingo.











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Jul 2019 às 15:37)

Agora





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (12 Jul 2019 às 15:41)

Esta torre já produziu descargas e trovões bem audíveis:

Vento rodou para SW.









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (12 Jul 2019 às 15:41)

As descargas registadas no Blitzortung continuam na região de Setúbal, em progressão para Norte...


----------



## RStorm (12 Jul 2019 às 15:42)

TROVOADA


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Jul 2019 às 15:49)

Trovão grave ao longe. Vem de NE.


----------



## Microburst (12 Jul 2019 às 15:49)

Daqui ouvem-se trovões que, embora longínquos, ribombam com bastante força. Como diria a minha avó, rolam bem.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Jul 2019 às 15:50)

Nos últimos 10 minutos têm-se ouvido cada vez mais trovões, cada vez mais próximos. Parece que vem lá a trovoada.  
Também já chuviscou em Corroios.


----------



## Tonton (12 Jul 2019 às 15:53)




----------



## StormRic (12 Jul 2019 às 15:53)

Continuam os trovões surdos e bem audíveis mas longínquos. Direcção quadrante ESE.
24,8°C
Vento enfranqueceu e tem rumo incerto.
Céu aqui por cima  a toldar-se.








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (12 Jul 2019 às 16:03)

Pingos grossos na Póvoa.











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (12 Jul 2019 às 16:04)

Já acalmou um bocado, mas ainda trouxe uma pequena chuveirada 
Estava à janela a ver esta menina aproximar-se silenciosamente, quando do nada começou a cair grandes petardos 

Ela agora está a ir para NE, @david 6 prepara-te que podes ter sorte


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Jul 2019 às 16:10)

Já choveu por aqui, muitas formações para o interior. Ao início parecia que se estavam a formar aqui mas parece que o céu já quer limpar, Exceto para Norte e NE que está mais carregado.


----------



## david 6 (12 Jul 2019 às 16:11)

meu oeste está tudo encoberto, devido a essa trovoada e restos à volta, para aqui vou estar atento é ao fim dessa linha que vem mais abaixo mas está um pouco mais para o interior pode ser que apanhe


----------



## RStorm (12 Jul 2019 às 16:12)

Começou a evoluir uma nova célula a N de Alcácer do Sal. Parece que hoje é o dia do Vale do Sado, que por norma traz boas trovoadas para esta zona


----------



## StormRic (12 Jul 2019 às 16:14)

Só pingos, céu abriu temporariamente , temperatura subiu, 27,7°C,  o caldeirão ainda está ao lume.














Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (12 Jul 2019 às 16:15)

trovoada forte a sul de Alenquer , muito escuro


----------



## MSantos (12 Jul 2019 às 16:26)

Boa tarde!

Aqui por Coruche ainda só tivemos alguns pingos ao final da manhã. Por agora a animação está a passar toda a Oeste, enquanto aqui temos céu muito "sujo" e calor abafado.

Por volta das 14h foram visíveis alguns _mammatus_.


----------



## MSantos (12 Jul 2019 às 16:27)

Boa tarde!

Aqui por Coruche ainda só tivemos alguns pingos ao final da manhã, a animação está a passar toda a Oeste. Por agora céu muito "sujo" e um calor abafado.

Por volta das 14h foram visíveis alguns _mammatus_.


----------



## StormRic (12 Jul 2019 às 16:32)

Vista para NNE
Trovões continuam, mais longe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (12 Jul 2019 às 17:24)

Movimento geral é de SSE para NW.
Nesta altura não parece vir nada já formado aqui para a região Setúbal/Lisboa.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Jul 2019 às 17:41)

O céu limpou completamente a sul. Vamos lá ver se há mais festa logo à noite ou se fica por aqui.


----------



## david 6 (12 Jul 2019 às 17:54)

uns pingos


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Jul 2019 às 18:16)

A tarde segue com céu muito nublado, e algo abafado.
Até agora ainda não pingou nada.
A trovoada começou agora mesmo a roncar, e parece vir com cara de poucos amigos.


----------



## david 6 (12 Jul 2019 às 18:28)

uma cortina a passar perto a seguir caminho para norte


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jul 2019 às 18:35)

Boas 
Sigo na A1 perto da serra de Aire. 
Até momento vi 4 raios.
Carro marca 29 graus.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Jul 2019 às 18:38)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas
> Sigo na A1 perto da serra de Aire.
> Até momento vi 4 raios.
> Carro marca 29 graus.



É verdade a trovoada tem estado a fazer muito barulho nos últimos 20 minutos, está um eco vermelho sobre a zona de Tremes.
Dentro de casa, até parece que já é de noite.


----------



## criz0r (12 Jul 2019 às 18:45)

P.Espanha, bigorna monumental a NE. Pena estar no autocarro e não conseguir fotografar.

Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Jul 2019 às 18:49)

criz0r disse:


> P.Espanha, bigorna monumental a NE. Pena estar no autocarro e não conseguir fotografar.
> 
> Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


Confere:


----------



## Aspvl (12 Jul 2019 às 18:52)

Começa a chover por São Pedro de Moel!
Não consigo entender que direcção é que a célula da Serra de Aire está a tomar. Tenho impressão que vai a caminho da Figueira (?).
Provavelmente dissipar-se-á quando se aproximar.

Edit (18h52): Flash seguido de um belo rimbombar! Que saudades!!

Edit (19h00): Continuam os roncos, agora menos espaçados. Cheira a maresia e há uma neblina que se está a formar.


----------



## criz0r (12 Jul 2019 às 18:53)

Tiagolco disse:


> Confere:


Nice! Excelente apanhado @Tiagolco . Muito agradecido .

Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Jul 2019 às 19:03)

criz0r disse:


> Nice! Excelente apanhado @Tiagolco . Muito agradecido
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do nada nasceram estas manas:






O estuário do Sado está a dar-lhe hoje.


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Jul 2019 às 19:05)

Insano






Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Jul 2019 às 19:05)

Os relampagos continuam a rasgar o céu, e a ribombar bem, parece-me que a trovoada tem ganho alguma força.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Jul 2019 às 19:08)

Há 15 minutos:


----------



## StormRic (12 Jul 2019 às 19:11)

Pingos grossos da bigorna das células a ENE da Póvoa .









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (12 Jul 2019 às 19:14)

ai para esse lado






a ir a seguir prai a aparecer de sul






eu a ver navios


----------



## RStorm (12 Jul 2019 às 19:16)

Nova trovoada a N  Já ouvi um trovão!
Veremos a evolução daquela célula a SE de Setúbal


----------



## Aspvl (12 Jul 2019 às 19:18)

Recomeça a trovoada depois de uma breve interrupção. Trovões bem audíveis espaçados talvez de minuto a minuto.

A célula está indecisa, parece que se dissipa ligeiramente para depois voltar a intensificar-se.


----------



## remember (12 Jul 2019 às 19:24)

Boa tarde, 

Já pela Póvoa, que diferença de Benfica para aqui, até corria um vento fresco.

Mal sai da estação da Póvoa, senti logo um bafo... Começou a chover umas pingas grossas, Máxima de 27° C.









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aspvl (12 Jul 2019 às 19:27)

Penso que a célula vem direita para estes lados.
A câmara está a postos!

Edit (19h30): Chuva forte seguida de um flash e trovão muito forte.


----------



## RStorm (12 Jul 2019 às 19:34)

Vai pingando Engraçado que olhando à volta nem parece que tenho duas bombas à porta, tal é o aspeto do céu


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Jul 2019 às 19:36)

Leiria.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Jul 2019 às 19:43)

Boa tarde, 
Por aqui desde as 16:00 não tenho nada a relatar para além de um tempo incrivelmente abafado e de alguns roncos lá bem para o Interior, quase que não se ouvem.
Há pouco houve uns que se ouviram bem, mas de repente nada. O céu até ficou mais limpo e mais húmido: estão 21,4°C e céu limpo, com um ponto de condensação de quase 20°C!!!  Típico da Charneca: prevê-se trovoada mas não chega cá nenhuma.


----------



## remember (12 Jul 2019 às 19:48)

Bem...






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (12 Jul 2019 às 19:48)

céu encoberto da bigorna dessa trovoada


----------



## remember (12 Jul 2019 às 19:56)

Já era...






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (12 Jul 2019 às 20:00)

Céu com abertas a norte, mas ouviram-se 5 ou 6 trovões
Editado: Já pinga


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Jul 2019 às 20:03)

Bom, penso que é desta. Tudo limpo, só se vê a bigorna grande a norte. Ainda estava com alguma esperança de ver uns raios. Fica para uma próxima.
Agora é ver as células a subir pela costa:


----------



## Geopower (12 Jul 2019 às 20:05)

Por Glória do Ribatejo céu muito nublado. À pouco caíram uns aguaceiros dispersos. 
Tarde bastante abafada.

Vista para célula de Vila Franca de Xira, a oeste:


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Jul 2019 às 20:08)

Figueira da Foz, há momentos:


----------



## StormRic (12 Jul 2019 às 20:26)

Célula imponente, pingos grossos apanhados na periferia. O eco roxo manteve-se mais de meia hora. Progride para NW e iniciou declínio. 

















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Jul 2019 às 20:29)

Este fim da tarde, está a ser bastante abafado, e dentro de casa, parece uma sauna, vai ser outra noite bem dificil.


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Jul 2019 às 20:33)

Agora





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Jul 2019 às 20:40)

Vento a intensificar-se de Oeste. Sensação térmica algo baixa, já dá para vestir um casaquinho. Estão* 21,6°C*.


----------



## StormRic (12 Jul 2019 às 21:03)

25 de Abril 

79%
20,5°C

Neblina e estratos marítimos a entrarem pela barra.
Poente terá sido bonito mas... engarrafamentos.














Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Jul 2019 às 22:25)

Boa noite pessoal,

Tarde enfadonha por cá, super abafada, sem sol, céu esbranquiçado, fruto das poeiras em suspensão  e máxima a chegar ao 27.7°c  Alguns trovões ao longe, mas pingas só mesmo da torneira , para refrescar, quanto mais chuva, mas ok, já sabemos como são estes eventos, lotaria não quis nada comigo  Neste momento não mexe uma palhinha lá fora, e a noite ainda é tropical com 20.2°c , e 78% de HR .

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## marcoguarda (12 Jul 2019 às 22:59)

Miguel96 disse:


> Insano
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Saí do trabalho às 19h e apanhei em cheio essa célula! Chovia tanto na Maceira, e vi tantos relâmpagos! Em Leiria mal chovia. A situação a oeste era excelente!


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Jul 2019 às 23:07)

*19,9°C *e nevoeiro a cerrar. Humidade por todo o lado. Vento nulo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Jul 2019 às 23:33)

20°c, e 81% de HR, grande sauna.

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (12 Jul 2019 às 23:37)

Por aqui parece que a minima vai-se safar... ainda com 22.4º C e 71% de HR, sensação de 26ºC. Vento é que nem ve-lo!
Nem com as janelas abertas, refresca. Ainda acima dos 28º C


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Jul 2019 às 23:40)

Caem uns borrifos. Nevoeiro mantém-se e sente-se uma brisa refrescante de sul. *20,2°C*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Jul 2019 às 23:55)

Por aqui a temperatura acabou por estabilizar entre os 19,6°C e os 19,2°C, no entanto a humidade relativa eleva a sensação térmica, que neste momento é de 96%.  Não houve trovoada nenhuma, apesar de umas pingas durante a manhã e de uns roncos bem ao longe durante a tarde.  Em Corroios até chuviscou, mas a Netatmo do Laranjeiro não acumulou nada.  

Dados do dia de hoje: 

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 25,3°C
Mín: 19,3°C (atual) 
Prec: 0 mm 

Corroios
Máx: 29,8°C
Mín: 19,9°C 

Agora estão 19,3°C e céu limpo.


----------



## StormRic (12 Jul 2019 às 23:57)

Portagens da ponte 25 Abril
20,5°C
83%
Céu de Altocumulus 
Neblinas ou nevoeiros na margem norte.









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gerofil (12 Jul 2019 às 23:59)

Nebulosidade esta tarde pela Península de Setúbal (18h40 - 19h10):


----------



## remember (13 Jul 2019 às 00:14)

E a mínima manteve-se tropical pelo terceiro dia, 20.1º C, 21.9º C e 21.2º C respectivamente.
0.2mm acumulados dos pingos que foram caindo durante o dia!


----------



## StormRic (13 Jul 2019 às 00:15)

Lá se foi a mínima tropical, 19,7°C, 83%
Marginal en Caxias, com  Lua a romper a neblina/nevoeiro fraco.





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (13 Jul 2019 às 00:49)

Grande festival eléctrico, só é pena é ser tudo ao largo, sobre o mar ao longo da costa da região centro...


----------



## jamestorm (13 Jul 2019 às 01:40)

Aqui no alto concelho de Alenquer tivemos grande trovoada por volta das 16h, choveu a potes ... um dos raios caiu muito perto da minha casa  e ainda estivemos sem luz. Juro que já não via uma trovoada assim ha uns bons anos nesta zona!! (desapareceram as grandes trovadas dos anos 80 e 90). Foi uma bela rega acompanhada de actividade eléctrica ,nao podia ter pedido melhor, um dia em cheio !!


----------



## pe5cinco5 (13 Jul 2019 às 11:24)

Bom dia

Aqui pela zona de Vale de Milhaços (Corroios) neste momento está um tempo mais agradável, com períodos de céu nublado. A temperatura está fresca, devendo oscilar entre os *23ºC* e os *24ºC*. Segundo o netatmo, o vendo sopra fraco de N. Nota-se ainda bastante humidade. Muito melhor do que há 2 dias atrás.

Entretanto ontem, já que praticamente não choveu e o pouco que caiu foi umas pingas "sujas" (já que não chovia há bastante tempo), acabei por reparar que umas nuvens se colocaram de frente ao sol, produzindo um efeito dos raios solares por onde o sol ainda se podia espalhar. Aproveitei e tirei umas fotos:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Jul 2019 às 12:14)

Bom dia, 
O dia de hoje nasceu com céu encoberto e tempo fresco, mas agora está bastante agradável, com 22,9°C e céu limpo. 
Mas que dia tão diferente do de ontem!


----------



## remember (13 Jul 2019 às 14:22)

Boa tarde,

Mínima quase tropical de 19.9° C e muita humidade pela manhã.

Pela Lagoa de Albufeira hoje, com um dia de praia que é um mimo, um ventinho que sabe mesmo bem, sim porque quando acalma até queima o sol. Céu bastante ameaçador para os lados da Arrábida de manhã.



Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jul 2019 às 14:31)

Temperatura do mar voltou a disparar com estes dias, aproveitem enquanto a nortada não volta, deve rondar os 18ºC-20ºC em algumas praias e com sorte. 

Mínima: *19,1ºC*

Próximos dias são de autêntico Verão, máximas nos 27-30ºC por Lisboa, mínimas nos 18ºC e muita nortada!


----------



## david 6 (13 Jul 2019 às 16:07)

céu já esteve a limpar pensei que já tivesse a limpar para amanha, mas neste momento voltou a estar encoberto


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Jul 2019 às 16:17)

Esta tarde segue com céu parcialmente nublado, e extremamente abafada.


----------



## david 6 (13 Jul 2019 às 17:07)

já limpou de novo


----------



## CaparicaForever (13 Jul 2019 às 17:26)

Boa tarde...

Ontem foi um fiasco por aqui, não vi nem um único relampago, trovoadas a serio nao é por cá, enfim
Ao menos que venha sol de uma vez, este tempo incerto dá cabo de mim...

Nublado de manha, abertas de tarde, tempo ameno


----------



## N_Fig (13 Jul 2019 às 19:52)

Céu muito nublado, durante a tarde houve algumas abertas mas nada de especial, chuva é que zero


----------



## RStorm (13 Jul 2019 às 20:16)

Boa Tarde

Ontem, após o meu último post, o festival acabou logo  No entanto já deu para matar saudades de ouvir umas valentes bombas 
A pouca chuva que caiu não acumulou nada. Apesar de ter havido um bom arrefecimento noturno, a mínima tropical de ontem conseguiu manter-se.

Hoje o dia começou com céu nublado e ameaçador, mas rapidamente se dissipou tudo e deu lugar ao céu limpo.
Destaque para o vento de SW, que soprou bem durante a tarde.

*Ontem:*
Mínima: *20,3ºC *
Máxima: *28,8ºC *

*Hoje:* 
Mínima: *17,9ºC *
Máxima: *27,0ºC *

T. Atual: *22,4ºC *
HR: 70% 
Vento: W / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (13 Jul 2019 às 22:59)

Boa noite, por aqui ontém apenas caiu alguns pingos nada de mais, mas a á tarde ainda deu para ver umas boas estruturas para o litoral, a máxima de ontém foi de 29.8ºC, hoje o dia foi marcado pela nebulosidade até ao meio da tarde.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Jul 2019 às 01:09)

Boa noite, 
Hoje aqui pela Charneca o tempo esteve bastante ameno. Amanheceu com céu nublado, limpando depois, e ao final da noite voltou o céu nublado e a humidade elevadíssima. À tarde ainda deu para ir à Fonte da Telha.  Amanhã farei o resumo do dia. 

Agora estão 19,2°C e céu nublado. 

PS: Eu sei que é fora do tema deste tópico, mas daqui de casa consigo ouvir bem o NOS Alive, apesar de estar a 15 km do recinto do festival. Nem imagino como aquilo deve ser.


----------



## david 6 (14 Jul 2019 às 02:33)

noite encoberta


----------



## Tonton (14 Jul 2019 às 09:22)

Bom dia,

Cerca de 20ºC e encoberto por nebulosidade baixa, que se vai começando a dissipar, do interior para o litoral:


----------



## StormRic (14 Jul 2019 às 09:22)

Ponte Vasco da Gama 
20°C
Encoberto até ao horizonte. 






Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Jul 2019 às 11:10)

Bom dia,
Esta manhã acordou com céu nublado, mas agora veio o sol, e vem já bem quente.


----------



## david 6 (14 Jul 2019 às 11:48)

aqui também teve a manhã encoberta, começa agora a abrir e o sol a espreitar, daqui a pouco já deve estar limpo e pronto para subir até aos 31/32


----------



## remember (14 Jul 2019 às 14:25)

Boa tarde,

Nova mínima tropical de 20.3° C.

De novo pela Lagoa de Albufeira, hoje está difícil de limpar, tempo encoberto até agora, vamos lá ver...

Pela Póvoa, pelo menos pelos dados da estação vento de Sul na ordem dos 10 km/h, mais ventoso que ontem.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (14 Jul 2019 às 16:08)

Finalmente limpou pela Lagoa de Albufeira... 

Dia nublado e muito abafado.

Pela Póvoa sobe bem 28.8° C agora, com humidade bastante alta, sensação de 35° C e vento agora fraco de Norte.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Jul 2019 às 18:32)

Boa tarde, 
Hoje o dia começou com nevoeiro mas entretanto o céu limpou. Neste momento está vento moderado e 21,6°C.
Por aqui a nortada fez com que as temperaturas não chegassem nem ao pé dos 30°C previstos para Lisboa. Há pouco em Corroios estavam 26,9°C. Dá para ver a diferença entre a costa e o "interior".


----------



## jamestorm (14 Jul 2019 às 19:10)

São Martinho do Porto...sem qualquer chance de sol, quem veio para a praia apanhou um dia de frio e todo o dia tapado


----------



## Geopower (14 Jul 2019 às 20:51)

dia de céu encoberto no litoral oeste. Vento fraco de NW. 19,7ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Jul 2019 às 20:55)

Mínima: *18,7ºC*
Máxima: *26,2ºC*

IPMA falhou e bem na máxima hoje para Lisboa...

Atenção que amanhã UV vai estar no máximo em muitos distritos, e a radiação UV não quer saber se o céu está tapado!

Os dias a partir de dia 18 vai ser autêntico copy paste, o próprio IPMA promete 4 dias seguidos com as mesmas máximas e mínimas


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Jul 2019 às 22:10)

Boa noite,
Infelizmente, não conseguirei fazer o resumo do dia de ontem. Não consigo aceder aos dados do dia de ontem no site antigo do Wunderground. 
________________________
Esta tarde foi de céu limpo e tempo ameno, com vento moderado a forte.

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 22,8°C
Mín: 18,9°C
Rajada máxima: 24 km/h ONO

Corroios:
Máx: 28,6°C
Mín: 19,6°C

Agora estão 20°C e céu limpo. Atenção ao ÍUV nos próximos dias!


----------



## Geopower (15 Jul 2019 às 07:10)

Bom dia. 
Céu encoberto. 18.9°C. Vento moderado de norte.

Mar com ondas de 0.5 a 1 metro. Bastantes algas a darem à costa.
Panorâmica a SW:


----------



## jamestorm (15 Jul 2019 às 14:30)

Mais  um dia sem ver o sol em São Martinho do Porto...já pingou e tudo, assim nao vale a pena vir à praia..,


----------



## MSantos (15 Jul 2019 às 14:38)

Boas!

Céu limpo e um calor algo abafado em Coruche. Os próximos dias adivinham-se meteorológicamente desinteressantes...


----------



## N_Fig (15 Jul 2019 às 15:32)

Céu muito nublado pela Figueira, (mais um) dia de máximas amenas e mínima relativamente altas


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Jul 2019 às 18:05)

Boa tarde pessoal,

De volta à pasmaceira  Dia praticamente igual ao de ontem, com o dia a nascer muito nublado, acabando por dissipar ao final da manhã e calor Q.B, máximas a rondar os 26, 27ºc , mas com  muita nortada pelo meio , o que acaba por tornar os dias de praia desagradáveis! Parece que até Sexta -Feira deve ser mais do mesmo ! Ficam três fotos de alguns registos de ocasião, e possíveis dos locais onde me encontrava, sempre serve para quebrar um bocadinho a monotonia

Dia 9 ( Terça-feira)




Beautiful colors in the sky at sunset by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr

Dia 12 ( Sexta-feira)




Atmospheric instability, cumulonimbus clouds. by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr

Dia 14 ( Domingo)




Sunset and clouds by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jul 2019 às 20:22)

Litoral oeste ventoso... Até agora já temos uma rajada de 48,2 km/h registada em Lisboa

Weatherobs


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Jul 2019 às 20:53)

Hoje foi um dia ameno, e com vento moderado principalmente durante a tarde.
Grandes formações nebulosas presente no horizonte, que dá até a sesação que estou rodeado por serras a todo á volta, e é esta a vista deste final de dia.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jul 2019 às 22:08)

Gerofil disse:


> Litoral oeste ventoso... Até agora já temos uma rajada de 48,2 km/h registada em Lisboa
> 
> Weatherobs



Fraquito, aqui perto tenho 82 km/h. 
Nortada sopra a 55 km/h.





Capacete imponente.
Muita precipitação oculta na serra de Sintra, com maior incidência entre Monge e Peninha.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Jul 2019 às 22:55)

Boas!
Muito vento por cá e sensação térmica algo baixa. Timelapse que fiz há pouco das nuvens que vêm ao sabor da nortada. Interessante efeito de barreira :


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Jul 2019 às 23:40)

Boa noite, 
Hoje foi exatamente uma cópia do dia de ontem, com tempo fresco, céu nublado de madrugada, limpando depois a meio da manhã e céu limpo no resto do dia. 
Lá para quinta o tempo deverá começar a mudar bastante, sobretudo para o Interior r Costa Algarvia. Por aqui, o efeito da nortada ameniza as temperaturas, como já é costume durante o verão.   

Dados do dia de hoje: 

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 24,9°C
Mín: 18,0°C

Corroios
Máx: 27,7°C
Mín: 19,0°C

Agora estão 19,1°C e céu limpo, com algum vento.


----------



## Geopower (16 Jul 2019 às 07:16)

Bom dia. Mais um dia de céu encoberto na costa oeste. Deste vez com chuvisco disperso. Vento moderado de Norte com rajadas. 18.2°C.

Panorâmica a norte:


----------



## MSantos (16 Jul 2019 às 09:29)

Bom dia!

Fresquinho muito bom em Coruche com céu encoberto. No caminho para cá por momentos chegou a chuviscar levemente.

 Uma maravilha, pelo menos para mim que não estou de férias nem vou à praia!


----------



## marcoguarda (16 Jul 2019 às 10:29)

Muito triste este tempo, mais um daqueles verões na zona oeste para esquecer... Pelo menos para já! Ainda bem que ainda não fui de férias xD

Chuviscos aqui pela zona, bem fresco!


----------



## srr (16 Jul 2019 às 10:36)

Abrantes,

Bem agradável, chuvisco no ar, nem tocam no chão,

com 18º Abafados, o que dá uma temperatura aparente de 21º

Muito bom, para pessoas, plantas e animais.


----------



## jamestorm (16 Jul 2019 às 11:44)

Chuvisco aqui em Sao Martinho do Porto. So os estrangeiros insistem em ir a praia...mais um dia tapado, tem estado assim ha 4 dias ja...


----------



## criz0r (16 Jul 2019 às 11:57)

Bom dia,

Tempo fresco e ventoso pelo Cabo Ruivo. Uma maravilha diga-se de passagem.
Entretanto, o GFS já anda a dar uma de engraçadinho a médio prazo.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Jul 2019 às 12:03)

Boas!
Cadê o verão? 
*19,9°C*, vento moderado de NO, céu muito nublado e já caíram uns borrifos.
Até sabe bem sentir esta humidade.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Jul 2019 às 13:49)

Este dia segue com céu nublado e uma temperatura muito agradável, o que secalhar já não o podem dizer as pessoas que estão nas praias.


----------



## RStorm (16 Jul 2019 às 14:39)

Boa Tarde

Pasmaceira no seu melhor  
Manhãs frescas e nubladas, tardes amenas e soalheiras, com nortada a acompanhar e algumas nuvens no final do dia.

*Domingo: *
Mínima: *19,8ºC *
Máxima: *27,9ºC *
*
Segunda: *
Mínima: *18,7ºC *
Máxima: *25,3ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *18,4ºC *
T. Atual: *23,2ºC *
HR: 63% 
Vento: NW / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## MSantos (16 Jul 2019 às 14:46)

Boa tarde!

Ao contrário do que é costume o tempo ainda não abriu em Coruche. Mantém-se o céu nublado por aqui, porém agora já se sente algum calor húmido.


----------



## N_Fig (16 Jul 2019 às 14:54)

O tempo por aqui continua na mesma, desde sábado que o tempo anda sempre assim, se quisesse ir para a praia acho que estava prestes a ter um ataque...


----------



## david 6 (16 Jul 2019 às 15:38)

por aqui o sol começa a espreitar agora, teve sempre nublado


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Jul 2019 às 16:00)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Por aqui limpou agora, mas meio envergonhado e com a nortada já a soprar de forma moderada! Neste momento estão 26.4ºc , com 53% de HR.
A partir de amanhã a nortada promete acelerar bem  . Lá para Sexta, chegará algum calor, que os modelos já vão cozinhando hipoteticamente um possível evento mais extremo do mesmo, com ISO 28 já a marcar presença lá para dia 26/27  Mas vamos ver , ainda falta muito tempo!

Nortada no dia de amanhã segundo o ARPEGE


----------



## N_Fig (16 Jul 2019 às 16:32)

Por aqui também está a limpar, céu pouco nublado e vento moderado


----------



## david 6 (16 Jul 2019 às 20:30)

e já lá vem de novo


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jul 2019 às 21:25)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal,
> 
> Por aqui limpou agora, mas meio envergonhado e com a nortada já a soprar de forma moderada! Neste momento estão 26.4ºc , com 53% de HR.
> A partir de amanhã a nortada promete acelerar bem  . Lá para Sexta, chegará algum calor, que os modelos já vão cozinhando hipoteticamente um possível evento mais extremo do mesmo, com ISO 28 já a marcar presença lá para dia 26/27  Mas vamos ver , ainda falta muito algum tempo!
> ...



Amanhã espero nortada violenta para cá, vamos ver os valores de rajada.
O IPMA fala em 75 km/h mas como é normal esse valor vai ser batido facilmente.
Ainda ontem o cabo Raso foi aos 57,6km/h enquanto Murches, Alcabideche foi aos 82 km/h.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Jul 2019 às 21:34)

Este inicio de noite segue já fresca, e com vento fraco a moderado.
E já se observa o eclipse lunar.


----------



## remember (16 Jul 2019 às 21:47)

Boa noite,

Isto é que é vai para aqui um Sr. Verão... Os dias nublados sucedem-se , hoje de manhã até chuviscou...

Já lá vai metade do mês e parece que é para continuar, vim agora da rua, está um frio estranho para a altura do ano lol não se está muito bem de calções e t-shirt lol

O vento sopra bem de vez em quando, 26.7° C de máxima e 19° C de mínima.

Enviado do meu Lenovo TB-8304F1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Jul 2019 às 23:00)

jonas_87 disse:


> Amanhã espero nortada violenta para cá, vamos ver os valores de rajada.
> O IPMA fala em 75 km/h mas como é normal esse valor vai ser batido facilmente.
> Ainda ontem o cabo Raso foi aos 57,6km/h enquanto Murches, Alcabideche foi aos 82 km/h.


Amanhã penso que será dia de poderes ter rajadas perto dos 100km'h, ou mesmo ultrapassar, o próprio Arome já mete numa zona muito restrita a possibilidade de rajadas até aos 90km'h , mas já sabemos que o IPMA menospreza sempre estas situações por ai 









Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (16 Jul 2019 às 23:02)

Nortada bem violenta. As janelas abanam por todo o lado. 

Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Jul 2019 às 23:52)

Bom dia, 
O dia de hoje foi exatamente uma cópia do dia de ontem. Nuvens de manhã, tempo abafado à tarde, portanto, nada a relatar. Vamos lá ver se amanhã/quinta teremos novidades! 

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 24,4°C
Mín: 18,3°C

Corroios
Máx: 26,8°C
Mín: 18,7°C

Agora estão 18,8°C e céu limpo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jul 2019 às 02:01)

Dias continuam tapados e de muito vento. Pela tarde ficou mesmo feio, parece que até estavam a formar-se células mas isso seria estranho. Vento meio desorientado de vez em quando, virga também se notou.

Mínimas e máximas um bocado abaixo do normal. Nada que uma onda de calor normalize, mais tarde ou mais cedo deverá vir. Dorsal africana volta em força para o final da semana com o afastamento do AA.

Nortada continua forte, humidade de 88% agora e 17,9ºC.

Não esquecer que no ano passado também tivemos um Julho frio e depois em Agosto levámos uma bela chapada...


----------



## david 6 (17 Jul 2019 às 02:29)

noite segue com algum vento


----------



## Geopower (17 Jul 2019 às 07:12)

Bom dia. Dia amanhece cinzento. Céu encoberto. Vento moderado a forte de norte. 17.8°C.
Mar com ondas de 1 a 2 metros.

Vista a SW:


----------



## MSantos (17 Jul 2019 às 10:37)

Boas! 

Aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo, tal como tem sido regra esta semana, hoje temos uma manhã fresca com tempo encoberto. Por agora temos vento fraco mas durante a tarde deve aparecer a nortada em força.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jul 2019 às 10:51)

Boas,
Por cá já tenho rajada máxima de 86 km/h.
Um pico de vento durante a madrugada.
Impressionante...
--
Offtopic: Com a Nortada desta tarde estes pêssegos dos meus vizinhos não se safam. A arvore em si já tem deformação devido ao clima de cá, então com o peso dos frutos.


----------



## N_Fig (17 Jul 2019 às 13:46)

O céu ontem acabou por não limpar coisíssima nenhuma, foi só umas abertas durante meia hora, mas hoje temos sol! E algum vento, também


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jul 2019 às 14:42)

Das maiores ventanias do ano hoje de madrugada, incrível! IPMA lá colocou avisos de vento lol

Mais um dia tapado, último desta saga em príncipio.

Vento médio na Roca a subir dos 55 km/h agora


----------



## Fall9 (17 Jul 2019 às 14:47)

Aqui pelas Caldas não se vê o Sol à dias, hoje não está diferente. 








Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Jul 2019 às 15:41)

E depois de mais uma manhã, com céu parcialmente nublado e fresca, esta tarde, a nortada moderada está a marcar a sua presença.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (17 Jul 2019 às 15:59)

Boa tarde, estes dias têm sido marcados pela nebulosidade durante a manhã, incrivel como este verão está e a máxima raramente passa dos 29ºC, que para mim está mesmo no ponto, mas os próximos dias já vai ser diferente.


----------



## Geopower (17 Jul 2019 às 16:27)

Depois de 4 dias de céu encoberto, o céu volta a ficar limpo.
Vento forte de norte com rajadas. 
19.9°C.

Mar agitado com ondas de 1 a 2 metros.
Panorâmica a  Norte:


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Jul 2019 às 17:05)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Depois de mais uma manhã muito nublada, já com céu azul e nortada moderada, com tendência para acelerar ao longo da tarde! Neste momento 24.9ºc com 54% de HR.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jul 2019 às 20:02)

Aquela brisa


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jul 2019 às 20:41)

Rajada de 94 km/h há momentos.
Cheguei agora Alcabideche, isto está muito violento, diria mesmo perigoso.
Um ecoponto aqui da minha rua estava deitado.


Agora:



closest td bank atm


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jul 2019 às 21:19)

Rajada de 92 km/h na Davis da duna Cresmina, Guincho.
Incrível.
Na Malveira deve ter ido aos 110 km/h/120 km/h.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Jul 2019 às 22:23)

Boa noite,
Infelizmente perdi os dados da estação, devido à falta de conexão.
O que eu posso dizer é que, como o que estava previsto, a manhã foi igualzinha à dos últimos dias e a tarde, essa foi diferente. À tarde houve céu limpo, nortada moderada e tempo fresco. 
Amanhã o tempo deverá começar a mudar.


----------



## Aine (17 Jul 2019 às 22:24)

Está mesmo muito violento...


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jul 2019 às 22:26)

Aine disse:


> Está mesmo muito violento...



Verdade, reportas de onde mesmo?
Aqui perto da A16 em Alcabideche está mesmo muito mau.


----------



## Aine (17 Jul 2019 às 22:29)

Alvide


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jul 2019 às 22:52)

Com este pandemónio brutal, estava achar estranho os bombeiros de Alcabideche não terem qualquer ocorrência.
Aí estão 3 de seguida:





Acho que nunca conduzi com tanto vento, estava e está impressionante.


----------



## fhff (17 Jul 2019 às 23:09)

Pelo litoral Sintrense mais um dia de céu nublado e fresco (19ºC de máxima)....nem uma ponta de Sol. Há dias que estamos assim.....a malta até foge da praia....vai tudo para Cascais.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jul 2019 às 23:10)

fhff disse:


> Pelo litoral Sintrense mais um dia de céu nublado e fresco (19ºC de máxima)....nem uma ponta de Sol. Há dias que estamos assim.....a malta até foge da praia....vai tudo para Cascais.



Fogem do céu nublado, comem areia por cá.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Jul 2019 às 00:09)

Ehh ventinho bom! A madrugada de ontem (dia 17) foi muito ventosa. O meu quarto tem as janelas viradas a norte, então foi a noite toda a ouvi-las a abanar com as rajadas mais fortes. Digamos que podia ter dormido melhor. 
Neste momento, mais vento mas não me parece estar tão forte como estava ontem.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jul 2019 às 00:22)

Não mudou muito, continua o vendaval, rajadas persistentes acima de 80 km/h.

Falando do dia 17:

Velocidade máxima de vento: 65 km/h
Rajada máxima de vento: 94 km/h
Foi mais um dia que o concelho de Cascais teve rajadas máximas acima de 100 km/h entre cotas 100-180 mts. 
Como é normal, a zona mais ventosa do país nesta altura do ano.

Amanhã com os 2 registos de rajada máxima do Raso e Roca faço uma pequena lista de registos.


----------



## N_Fig (18 Jul 2019 às 00:43)

Noite mais fresca hoje, a temperatura desceu dos 18ºC na estação do IPMA... pela primeira vez desde dia 12!


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jul 2019 às 02:35)

Mínima pode ir abaixo dos 15ºC, já vou nos 16,1ºC. HR: 89%

Refrescar bem a casa antes dos próximos dias!

Edit: Nortada com rajadas mais fortes, temp. a subir


----------



## Geopower (18 Jul 2019 às 07:18)

Bom dia.
Céu encoberto. 16.1°C. Vento moderado a forte de norte com rajadas. Bastante desconforto térmico.
Mar agitado com ondas de 1 a 2 metros.

Panorâmica a oeste com "céu a abrir" no horizonte:


----------



## criz0r (18 Jul 2019 às 09:44)

Bom dia,

Céu limpo e nortada moderada pelo Cabo Ruivo.
@jonas_87 esses valores já ultrapassam o surreal. Rajada máxima ontem por aqui de *37km/h*.
Aguardo ansiosamente  por essa lista


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jul 2019 às 10:38)

criz0r disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Céu limpo e nortada moderada pelo Cabo Ruivo.
> @jonas_87 esses valores já ultrapassam o surreal. Rajada máxima ontem por aqui de *37km/h*.
> Aguardo ansiosamente  por essa lista



Boas @criz0r

Verdade são valores brutais, ainda que normais pois acontecem todos os anos por cá.
Optei por usar o google earth como ferramenta, assim se percebe a dispersão espacial dos valores de rajada.



ally financial new york office

Deixo aqui o exemplo desta estação, Murches Alcabideche.
Infelizmente a estação de Alcabideche está off, mas felizmente surgiu esta estação recentemente que veio uma vez mais colmatar um vazio no que diz respeito a cobertura deste fenomeno brutal de vento desta região.
Se reparem no comportamento, é algo demolidor, são horas com velociadades de vento nos 60 km/h e rajadas agressivas umas atrás das outras, como já aqui disse, não são rajadas isoladas, é simplesmente um massacre de vento.


----------



## criz0r (18 Jul 2019 às 12:35)

@jonas_87 bom registo!. Noto que ela acelera notória e significativamente ali numa faixa muito restrita entre Murches e Alcabideche. Os valores de rajada das estações acima também o comprovam. O comportamento do vento nessa zona é muito interessante.


----------



## MSantos (18 Jul 2019 às 13:03)

Boas!

Hoje com Sol desde manhã ao contrário dos dias anteriores. Vai aquecendo bem aqui por Coruche! Hoje a máxima para aqui já deverá chagar ao 34/35ºC.


----------



## fhff (18 Jul 2019 às 13:20)

Aqui pelo litoral sintrense, depois de dias sem Sol, ao meio dia limpou e veio o vento. 21°C.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jul 2019 às 14:55)

Dia bem diferente, apesar de ainda haver alguma nortada, está céu limpo finalmente e a ir para os 30°C

Por Lisboa um incêndio a cobrir o céu de fumo, a ir a grande velocidade para sul.


----------



## N_Fig (18 Jul 2019 às 14:58)

Boas! Grande ventania pela Figueira, embora nada comparado com a brutalidade que aqui foi apresentada


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jul 2019 às 15:13)

Por aqui esta tarde, segue já algo quente, e com vento fraco, e ainda agora acabou de se formal um dust devil á minha frente, levando palha, pelo ar.
Hoje não houve direito ao céu nublado, como já vinha sendo habitual.
30.7ºC


----------



## david 6 (18 Jul 2019 às 15:56)

hoje já se nota mais quentinho
infelizmente, cheira a fumo por aqui, talvez do incêndio de Santarém que já tem mais de 80 op


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Jul 2019 às 17:16)

Boa tarde pessoal,

E hoje finalmente o dia nasceu com céu limpo, mas parece que amanhã volta a nebulosidade matinal , hoje um dia já de Verão , e como se vê não se precisa de extremos para nada , mesmo para quem está de férias e quer apenas desfrutar de um dia de praia razoável  E hoje sim, a máxima ajusta.se as previsões do IPMA para Setúbal , máxima de 29.9ºc até ao momento por Azeitão, vento bem mais fraco que nos últimos dias, e 28% de HR.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jul 2019 às 17:22)

Novamente muita nortada.
Prosseguindo a monitorização, rajadas máximas até ao momento:

86 km/h em Murches
80 km/h em Alcabideche (ligaram agora a estação, uma pena ontem ter estado off)
77 km/h nas Almoinhas Velhas
76 km/h no Pai do Vento


----------



## Geopower (18 Jul 2019 às 18:28)

Tarde com céu encoberto. Vento mantém-se moderado a forte de Norte.
19.6°C.
Mar agitado com ondas de 1 a 2 metros.

Vista a SW com praia deserta e mar nada convidativo a banhos. Bastante desconforto térmico devido ao vento:


----------



## jamestorm (18 Jul 2019 às 19:06)

Em S. martinho do Porto hoje acordou com sol e esteve uma boa tarde para se estar na praia, mas a partir das 18h começou a tapar novamente, agora esta encoberto e bem desconfortável. 17ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jul 2019 às 20:24)

Nortada bem agressiva em Alcabideche
Rajada máxima subiu para 85  km/h

Impressionante vi 2 árvores caídas há pouco. 
Não é muito habitual pois estão habituadas ao vendaval, mas de facto tem sido de uma brutalidade.


----------



## rozzo (18 Jul 2019 às 21:24)

Pessoal da zona da Grande Lisboa com vista desafogada para w/nw... Será que temos  noctilucentes? Camada fina de nuvens altíssimas sobre o poente, sem ver assinatura no canal IV do satélite. 

Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (18 Jul 2019 às 22:14)

rozzo disse:


> Pessoal da zona da Grande Lisboa com vista desafogada para w/nw... Será que temos  noctilucentes? Camada fina de nuvens altíssimas sobre o poente, sem ver assinatura no canal IV do satélite.
> 
> Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk



Também vi essas nuvens uns minutos depois do pôr do sol aqui em Braga, só que pensei que fossem nuvens altas e não liguei. O que me chamou mais a atenção foi elas serem muito fininhas.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jul 2019 às 22:43)

A rajada máxima está nos 86 km/h. 

Algumas marcas da nortada.
Amanhã partilho mais registos.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jul 2019 às 22:52)

Neste momento, a rajada máxima mais elevada registada de todas as estações do concelho recai para Cresmina, uns brutais 90 km/h.



closest woodforest bank to me


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Jul 2019 às 23:42)

Boa noite, 
Hoje o dia foi de céu limpo, tempo de verão, nortada e algumas nuvens ao longe, à noite. A máxima até foi acima do modelado, de 30,9°C. A mínima foi abaixo de 16°C. 

Infelizmente a estação continua com problemas de conexão à Internet. Sábado irei de férias, portanto não sei muito bem se a estação registará algum dado até 12 de agosto. 

@jonas_87 Esses registos de nortada aí em Cascais são impressionantes! É pena que por aqui nunca tenhamos nada assim!


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jul 2019 às 01:07)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Boa noite,
> Hoje o dia foi de céu limpo, tempo de verão, nortada e algumas nuvens ao longe, à noite. A máxima até foi acima do modelado, de 30,9°C. A mínima foi abaixo de 16°C.
> 
> Infelizmente a estação continua com problemas de conexão à Internet. Sábado irei de férias, portanto não sei muito bem se a estação registará algum dado até 12 de agosto.
> ...



Não queiras ter isto aí, só daria problemas certamente,foi o segundo dia consecutivo com rajadas de 100 km/h/110 km/h em vários pontos da zona norte/noroeste do concelho. Se tivesse uma estação no meu telhado tenho a certeza absoluta que tinha tido rajadas dessa ordem nos dois últimos dias.
Não deu para fotografar, mas hoje também vi na minha rua uma casa com danos, neste caso uma vedação  bem dobrada. Uma das árvores que caiu na rotunda junto à saída da A16 para Alcabideche /Hospital também mostra a magnitude do evento, pois eram árvores que tinham aguentado sempre vendavais de verão, só que estes dias foram um massacre de tal ordem que não deu mais.
Quase ninguém tem metido as roupas nos estendais, já sabem o que casa gasta...
Ainda há quem se atreva e lá vai a roupa parar bem longe 





17,7 graus
Nortada muito forte.


----------



## Geopower (19 Jul 2019 às 07:15)

Bom dia. 
Dia começa com chuvisco no litoral oeste. Céu encoberto. Vento fraco de NW. 17.5°C.
Mar agitado com ondas de 1 a 2 metros.

Panorâmica a SW:


----------



## criz0r (19 Jul 2019 às 09:21)

Bom dia,

Nortada impressionante ontem á noite no alto de Monsanto, junto ao ISCSP. Vários ramos partidos, sinais de trânsito tombados etc. O capacete da Serra de Sintra ao final da tarde era gigantesco.

Por agora tudo calmo com céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## fhff (19 Jul 2019 às 10:03)

Sim,  o capacete na Serra de Sintra era impressionante. Engraçado que,  do lado Norte, sentia muito menos vento. 
Hoje voltou a normalidade.... Tudo coberto,  18°C e uma morrinha que já deu para molhar o chão.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jul 2019 às 10:44)

Boas,

É verdade, o capacete na serra tem sido brutal, as velocidades de vento entre a zona norte e sul sempre foram diferentes, são dois mundos distintos. Cá temos sol e vento forte, do lado norte há céu nublado/nevoeiro tempo fresco e vento muito mais fraco. A serra de Sintra com aquele complemento de extensão até ao cabo da Roca, forma uma barreira climática bem interessante.

Capacete de ontem


----------



## joralentejano (19 Jul 2019 às 11:56)

Bom dia,
Pelo Barreiro, céu limpo e algum vento. A temperatura deverá rondar os 25 graus. Capacete típico da serra de Sintra bem notável, pois, as nuvens são mais abundantes naquela direção, mas noutras direções também são visíveis as nuvens baixas que persistem junto à costa.

A noite foi fresca graças ao vento porque a temperatura em si, não desceu muito. A mínima horária foi de 18,7C.
Entretanto, na minha região, Portalegre é o martírio do costume, cuja temperatura não desceu dos 27graus durante a noite.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (19 Jul 2019 às 12:40)

Bom dia, ontém a máxima foi de 33.1ºC, hoje estão 29ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## fhff (19 Jul 2019 às 14:05)

18°C, por Colares,  Sintra. A maior altitude ainda não parou a morrinha. Já deve ter dado para acumular qualquer coisa.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Jul 2019 às 16:14)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui este dia tem sido de verão, com vento fraco a moderado, temperaturas nos valores médios e um sol radiante. Um bom dia para passear e ir à praia/piscina, portanto. Consegue-se ver bastante bem, ao longe, o capacete de nuvens da Serra de Sintra. 

A máxima até agora foi de 29,1ºC e a mínima foi de 17,8ºC na Charneca e de 18,1ºC em Corroios. 

Partilho também estas imagens de formações nebulosas interessantes, do passado dia 10:


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jul 2019 às 16:28)

fhff disse:


> 18°C, por Colares,  Sintra. A maior altitude ainda não parou a morrinha. Já deve ter dado para acumular qualquer coisa.



Na aldeia do Penedo acumulou 0,4 mm.
A estação está a cota 170 mts.


----------



## Fall9 (19 Jul 2019 às 16:43)

Mais um dia nublado pelas Caldas e com nortada desagradável e por vezes forte. Ontem o Sol ainda apareceu.
Agora está assim:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (19 Jul 2019 às 17:26)

Temperatura a rondar os 29/30 graus aqui na Margem Sul com nortada moderada.
Lá para os meus lados, Elvas já toca nos 40 e Arronches não deve andar longe. Noutros locais, no litoral oeste, nem aos 20 graus chega.
A aproximação do AA é sempre má, seja de verão ou inverno. Neste caso, resulta em muito calor no interior e ventanias com céu nublado no litoral. Clima de 8 ou 80 que este retângulo tem para nos dar!


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Jul 2019 às 17:34)

joralentejano disse:


> Temperatura a rondar os 29/30 graus aqui na Margem Sul com nortada moderada.
> Lá para os meus lados, Elvas já toca nos 40 e Arronches não deve andar longe. Noutros locais, no litoral oeste, nem aos 20 graus chega.
> A aproximação do AA é sempre má, seja de verão ou inverno. Neste caso, resulta em muito calor no interior e ventanias com céu nublado no litoral. Clima de 8 ou 80 que este retângulo tem para nos dar!


Boas férias, se for o caso.


----------



## Tonton (19 Jul 2019 às 18:32)

Continua grande ventania por aqui.

Com o incêndio de Agualva-Cacém, é uma corrente de fumo imensa, parece nevoeiro aqui por Massamá e um cheiro horrível a queimado... 

Edit: Chegam a voar grandes pedaços de cinza!!!!


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Jul 2019 às 19:02)

Por aqui hoje foi mais uma tarde amena, a agora "corre", já alguma brisa, o que ajuda já a refrescar mais depressa.


----------



## jamestorm (19 Jul 2019 às 19:58)

Mais um dia sem ver o sol por aqui...e até ja chuviscou. Eu não gosto do calor, mas isso é sobretudo qdo ele é excessivo ou fora de época...assim já chateia, não dá para a praia e quem veio gastou o seu dinheiro pq já ha mais de uma semana que o tempo está assim.


----------



## RStorm (19 Jul 2019 às 20:58)

Boa Tarde

Continuamos com o mesmo panorama: sol, nortada moderada e algumas nuvens baixas durante a manhã, que na quarta-feira persistiram até meio da tarde. 
No entanto, nota-se que o calor tem aumentado dia após dia, mas sustentável.

*Terça: *
Mínima: *18,4ºC *
Máxima: *24,2ºC *

*Quarta: *
Mínima: *18,2ºC *
Máxima: *23,6ºC *
*
Quinta: *
Mínima: *17,5ºC *
Máxima: *28,6ºC *
*
Hoje: *
Mínima: *16,9ºC *
Máxima: *28,0ºC *

T. Atual: *22,1ºC *
HR: 61% 
Vento: NW / 4,3 Km/h  
*
*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Jul 2019 às 22:41)

A noite segue bastante amena, e desta vez com menos vento que nas últimas noites. 
A temperatura há pouco estava nos 22,7°C. 
A máxima hoje foi de 29,1°C na Charneca e de 29,8°C em Corroios.


----------



## Candy (19 Jul 2019 às 22:49)

Peniche

Frio, Vento...
e agora está a borriçar!

Tenho dito! 

(este post serve para os últimos 10 dias, pelo menos)


----------



## Geopower (19 Jul 2019 às 23:01)

Por Santa Cruz foi mais um dia de céu encoberto (sexto dia consecutivo).
Neste momento chuvisco. Vento fraco a moderado de norte. 17,2ºC.


----------



## jamestorm (20 Jul 2019 às 07:49)

Bom dia, morrinha em São Martinho do Porto. 15ºC


----------



## remember (20 Jul 2019 às 08:03)

jamestorm disse:


> Bom dia, morrinha em São Martinho do Porto. 15ºC


"Ganda" sina...



Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Jul 2019 às 09:10)

jamestorm disse:


> Bom dia, morrinha em São Martinho do Porto. 15ºC


Tal e qual, "vizinho" ... Já ontem à noite chuviscou... Saí da margem sul com 30 graus e sol, cheguei a São Martinho com 19 e nublado. Na caminhada noturna, chuva... Clássico!


----------



## Geopower (20 Jul 2019 às 12:46)

Mantém-se o céu encoberto dos últimos dias, mas dá sinais de poder limpar à tarde. 
19.4°C.
Vento moderado de norte.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jul 2019 às 15:26)

Boas, 

A palavra de ordem é nortada, muito agressiva,a singularidade do costume. 
Ora vejam a rajada máxima diária dos últimos dias por cá:

Terca: 82 km/h
Quarta: 94 km/h
Quinta: 87  km/h
Sexta: 85 km/h
Hoje: 85 km/h


----------



## joralentejano (20 Jul 2019 às 16:11)

Davidmpb disse:


> Boas férias, se for o caso.


Obrigado! 
_____________
Boas,

Por Lisboa, a manhã foi de céu limpo e temperatura agradável. Agora pela Margem Sul mantém-se praticamente o mesmo e algum vento moderado de N. 
Temperatura a rondar os 30/31 graus.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Jul 2019 às 16:43)

Boa tarde pessoal,

 Dia de Verão por cá, temperatura de 30.3°c neste momento, 40% de HR , e o que vai tornando o dia mais suportável é o vento moderado de ONW , com rajada máxima de 34km'h.



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (20 Jul 2019 às 17:06)

De volta à Figueira, céu limpo , uma ligeira brisa, sensação de algum calor


----------



## Batalha64 (20 Jul 2019 às 17:09)

Aqui no Magoito, Sintra parece mais um dia de inverno, encoberto e vento.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Jul 2019 às 17:39)

Serra de Sintra a impedir que a nebulosidade chegue à Grande Lisboa desde sempre, para sempre :


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jul 2019 às 17:42)

Nortada violenta por cá.
Em Cascais o vento não é nada de especial, sempre incrível esta disparidade a escassos 3/4 kms!!


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jul 2019 às 18:02)

Wow rajada de 89 km/h!
Vento com velocidade máxima de 68 km/h.
Terra malvada.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Jul 2019 às 18:04)

Esta tarde segue com nortada moderada a forte, na ordem dos 50 a 60 km/h.


----------



## fhff (20 Jul 2019 às 18:26)

Mais um dia de quase Inverno pelo litoral Sintrense...nebulosidade implacável há muuuuuuitos dias....19ºC....


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jul 2019 às 18:37)

Incrível,  rajada máxima a subir para os  93 km/h!!


----------



## jamestorm (20 Jul 2019 às 20:02)

Pois é "vizinho", isto continua...ainda levantou um pouco para depois voltar a cerrar e agora está autentico inverno. 
Estamos assim ha mais de uma semana. É um clássico do Oeste, mas temos sempre a esperança que não aconteça ...mas cá está. E tem vindo a piorar, quanto mais quente no interior pior aqui. Penso que quando era miúdo não havia tantos dias seguidos tapados em São Martinho. 




mr. phillip disse:


> Tal e qual, "vizinho" ... Já ontem à noite chuviscou... Saí da margem sul com 30 graus e sol, cheguei a São Martinho com 19 e nublado. Na caminhada noturna, chuva... Clássico!


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Jul 2019 às 20:16)

Já sou quarentão e desde criança que cá passava os meses de Agosto, e, mais tarde, passei a vir várias vezes ao ano... De facto, a ideia de S. Martinho, era o nevoeiro matinal que abria a partir do meio dia... Mas se tem estado assim há tanto tempo (só vim ontem e vou já amanhã), não é muito normal, não.
Mas tem o seu encanto. Todo o ano. Adoro isto.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jul 2019 às 20:18)

Nortada extrema no alto do Cabreiro, Alcabideche, mal me consigo pôr em pé em cima das pedras.
Perspectiva do capacete, vista de cá, com algum zoom.
Fiz alguns vídeos do vento violento.


----------



## jamestorm (20 Jul 2019 às 20:27)

Sim Sao Martinho tem muitas caras e todas com encanto...mas, já vinha esse sol a serio.. 



mr. phillip disse:


> Já sou quarentão e desde criança que cá passava os meses de Agosto, e, mais tarde, passei a vir várias vezes ao ano... De facto, a ideia de S. Martinho, era o nevoeiro matinal que abria a partir do meio dia... Mas se tem estado assim há tanto tempo (só vim ontem e vou já amanhã), não é muito normal, não.
> Mas tem o seu encanto. Todo o ano. Adoro isto.


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Jul 2019 às 20:29)

jamestorm disse:


> Sim Sao Martinho tem muitas caras e todas com encanto...mas, já vinha esse sol a serio..


Sim, tudo o que é demais não presta. Espero que em Setembro, nas minhas férias, esteja bom!


----------



## jamestorm (20 Jul 2019 às 20:39)

Muitas vezes ja tenho vindo em Setembro ou <Outubro e o tempo está excelente, melhor q nos meses tradicionais de ferias!
Temperatura neste momento nos 16ºC,  tempo tapado..parece que estou no meio de uma nuvem. Super humidade. 



mr. phillip disse:


> Sim, tudo o que é demais não presta. Espero que em Setembro, nas minhas férias, esteja bom!


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jul 2019 às 20:48)

Para terem noção do que tem sido a Nortada por cá nos últimos 5 dias...
Enquanto lá estive certamente que houve rajadas de 100 km/h. 
Enfim a zona mais ventosa da tuga


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Jul 2019 às 21:27)

Alguém teve atento ao pôr do sol? Nuvens altocumulus muito ténues no céu ou nuvens noctilutentes?


----------



## joralentejano (20 Jul 2019 às 21:38)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Alguém teve atento ao pôr do sol? Nuvens altocumulus muito ténues no céu ou nuvens noctilutentes?


Deverão ser noctilutentes porque o satélite está praticamente limpo.
Estou por cá desde quinta e tenho visto esse fenómeno todos os dias ao poente...


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jul 2019 às 21:39)

Actualizando valores de rajada máxima de hoje:

Almoinhas Velhas: 94 km/h
Alcabideche: 93 km/h
Cresmina: 77 km/h
Pai do Vento: 66 km/h

Fenómeno local circunscrito a uma área bem pequena.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Jul 2019 às 21:51)

joralentejano disse:


> Deverão ser noctilutentes porque o satélite está praticamente limpo.
> Estou por cá desde quinta e tenho visto esse fenómeno todos os dias ao poente...


Só notei agora e quando falaram na quinta-feira, mas de facto deve ser um fenómeno raro para as nossas latitudes... 

O fenómeno, conta o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) é muitas vezes confundido com outro tipo de nuvens chamado cirrus ténues. No entanto, estas nuvens estão mais altas na mesosfera, quando grande parte das nuvens se forma na troposfera, a camada atmosférica mais próxima do solo. “Quando a parte mais baixa da atmosfera já escureceu, as mais altas continuam iluminadas por um sol já oculto no horizonte”, aponta o Ruben Del Campo. Link
São cristais de gelo que se formam na mesosfera, entre 75 a 90km de altitude.

Tirei fotos entre as 20h05 e 20h15, depois desapareceram. Canto superior esquerdo:







Estas duas estão bastante editadas:











A nortada não deixava tirava mais fotos confortavelmente sem destruir o meu quarto ahah


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Jul 2019 às 21:54)

Tiagolco disse:


> Serra de Sintra a impedir que a nebulosidade chegue à Grande Lisboa desde sempre, para sempre :


Efeito interessante nas nuvens, provavelmente devido à serra. Esta curvatura parece o olho de um furacão :


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jul 2019 às 22:03)

Tiagolco disse:


> Efeito interessante nas nuvens, provavelmente devido à serra. Esta curvatura parece o olho de um furacão :



Sim, esse efeito deve-se ao manto do capacete correr de Este para Oeste, que se junta com o manto costeiro que corre norte sul.
Micro-clima espantoso que a serra proporciona.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Jul 2019 às 22:04)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Só notei agora e quando falaram na quinta-feira, mas de facto deve ser um fenómeno raro para as nossas latitudes...
> 
> O fenómeno, conta o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) é muitas vezes confundido com outro tipo de nuvens chamado cirrus ténues. No entanto, estas nuvens estão mais altas na mesosfera, quando grande parte das nuvens se forma na troposfera, a camada atmosférica mais próxima do solo. “Quando a parte mais baixa da atmosfera já escureceu, as mais altas continuam iluminadas por um sol já oculto no horizonte”, aponta o Ruben Del Campo. Link
> São cristais de gelo que se formam na mesosfera, entre 75 a 90km de altitude.
> ...


Parecem-me pouco iluminadas para serem consideradas noctilucentes.
Talvez _cirrus undulatus_?


----------



## Geopower (20 Jul 2019 às 22:21)

Dia de céu encoberto com algumas abertas ao final da tarde.
Noite fria e húmida.16.9°C. Vento moderado de norte.

Registo do poente:


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jul 2019 às 22:34)

Há pouco reparei nos dados extremos de ontem ao final de tarde na estação das Almoinhas Velhas. Fico satisfeito que esta zona finalmente começa a ter cobertura...assim já ninguém pensa que exagerava nos meus comentários,pois contra factos não há argumentos.
Que valores porra



forensic anthropologist job description


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jul 2019 às 22:58)

Boas...desta vez instalado na zona centro em  Peniche ...finalmente fora do inferno ,como andei todo o dia fora de casa,só agora é soube que anda o terror dos incêndios no distrito de C.Branco ,por aqui o dia foi com pouco momentos de sol e sempre nuvens baixas  ,por aqui com 17.4ºC.


----------



## Tonton (21 Jul 2019 às 10:37)

Bom dia,

Muito sol por aqui,hoje!

Boas notícias também para os amigos de férias na zona do litoral oeste, que têm tido pouco sol, pois parece que está mesmo a limpar de nuvens:


----------



## Tonton (21 Jul 2019 às 10:45)

Tonton disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Muito sol por aqui,hoje!
> 
> Boas notícias também para os amigos de férias na zona do litoral oeste, que têm tido pouco sol, pois parece que está mesmo a limpar de nuvens:



E, ora, aqui está, muito sol já, em Peniche/ Lagide:


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Jul 2019 às 11:09)

Sol em São Martinho... Coisa rara! 





Já agora, o contraste para ontem à noite...


----------



## Geopower (21 Jul 2019 às 14:00)

Céu limpo de volta à costa oeste.
Vento moderado de Norte om rajadas.
20.1°C.

Panorâmica a norte:


----------



## jamestorm (21 Jul 2019 às 14:10)

Finalmente sol aqui em S. Martinho do Porto! E logo pela manhã foi fugir para a praia, não fosse o tempo mudar. temperatura agradável nos 22ºC!


----------



## joralentejano (21 Jul 2019 às 14:37)

Boa tarde,
Pela praia da Fonte da Telha, um belo dia de praia com algum vento que entretanto, como é habitual a partir da tarde, se tem estado a intensificar. A temperatura ronda os 30 graus.
Bem visível o capacete da Serra de Sintra cada vez mais denso devido à intensificação da nortada. 
Quando regressar ao Alentejo deixo umas fotos destes dias.


----------



## Tonton (21 Jul 2019 às 16:04)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Pela praia da Fonte da Telha, um belo dia de praia com algum vento que entretanto, como é habitual a partir da tarde, se tem estado a intensificar. A temperatura ronda os 30 graus.
> Bem visível o capacete da Serra de Sintra cada vez mais denso devido à intensificação da nortada.
> Quando regressar ao Alentejo deixo umas fotos destes dias.



Nos cerca de 25 anos que morei em Almada, sempre gostei muito da Fonte da Telha, excepto assim ao Domingo, no "pico" do Verão.
O pessoal chamava-lhe "a ilha das focas" nestas alturas, porque, a olhar ao longo da praia, só se via cabeças... 

Por aqui, muito menos nortada do que em dias anteriores, o que dá uma tarde mais quente.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (21 Jul 2019 às 16:31)

Boa tarde, a máxima hoje foi de 34.5ºC, enquanto uns se preocupam com a falta de calor nas praias, eu preocupe-me com a falta de chuva neste pais em especial no sul, a continuar assim as barragens lá vão elas sofrer novamente e os campos agricolas deixam de ser regados, este ano está praticamente igual a 2017, só vou com 228mm e em 2017 ia com 221mm.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Jul 2019 às 17:06)

Tonton disse:


> Nos cerca de 25 anos que morei em Almada, sempre gostei muito da Fonte da Telha, excepto assim ao Domingo, no "pico" do Verão.
> O pessoal chamava-lhe "a ilha das focas" nestas alturas, porque, a olhar ao longo da praia, só se via cabeças...
> 
> Por aqui, muito menos nortada do que em dias anteriores, o que dá uma tarde mais quente.


Não haja dúvidas de que só se vêm cabeças  Praia completamente cheia.
Apesar do vento que sopra com mais intensidade, a água está bem mais agradável que  de manhã.


----------



## jamestorm (21 Jul 2019 às 18:26)

Acho que se tem vindo a agravar aquele efeito Litoral /interior Sul, em Maio passei pela zona de Montargil e ja ia tudo seco nos campos ..enquanto no Oeste tudo ainda bem verde. Os poços estão praticamente cheios ainda e realmente até não foi um ano mau de chuva por aqui.
Mas pronto o pessoal quando chega a esta altura quer apanhar algum calor e até se esquece da falta que faz a chuva. O Sul do país esta a passar um mau bocado.

Por São Martinho do Porto hoje um excelente dia de praia como ha muito não via!



Bairro meteorológico disse:


> Boa tarde, a máxima hoje foi de 34.5ºC, enquanto uns se preocupam com a falta de calor nas praias, eu preocupe-me com a falta de chuva neste pais em especial no sul, a continuar assim as barragens lá vão elas sofrer novamente e os campos agricolas deixam de ser regados, este ano está praticamente igual a 2017, só vou com 228mm e em 2017 ia com 221mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jul 2019 às 19:16)

Boas ...belo dia de praia ...sol todo o dia e continua ...apesar do vento...sol estava quentinho e queimava,com 19.4ºC há sombra.


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Jul 2019 às 20:15)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas ...belo dia de praia ...sol todo o dia e continua ...apesar do vento...sol estava quentinho e queimava,com 19.4ºC há sombra.


Boas férias, um abraço

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (22 Jul 2019 às 07:10)

Dia começa com céu encoberto e neblina:
18.3°C. Vento fraco de Norte. 

Panorâmica a norte:


----------



## MSantos (22 Jul 2019 às 09:36)

Bom dia!

Manhã fresca com algum nevoeiro aqui pelas lezírias. Isto à tarde deve aquecer mas por agora sabe bem este fresco.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (22 Jul 2019 às 10:01)

Bom dia a todos!

Fui ontem dar uma volta até a uma praia deserta que fica entre tróia e a comporta. Tempo excelente para praia (pouco vento e calor q.b.).

Por volta das 16:00 horas estava deitado e o tempo mudou completamente. De um segundo para o outro o vento começou e fui bombardeado um vento quentíssimo que até me fez doer o ligeiro escaldão que tinha apanhado sábado. Como não entendo muito disto fiquei curioso porque as coisas mantiveram-se assim até final do dia. O que originou essa mudança tão drástica de um segundo para o outro?

Obrigado!


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Jul 2019 às 12:02)

Bom dia,
Esta manhã, começou com alguma neblina, que permaneceu até por volta das 10 horas, dissipando-se depois, e o sol logo começou a aquecer.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Jul 2019 às 12:50)

Bom dia pessoal,

Fim-de-semana à Verão por cá, com o Domingo a ter muito menos nortada, e a máxima a chegar aos 32.3ºc  Hoje o dia promete aquecer mais, com alguma lestada fraca a marcar presença , já estamos nos 30.9ºc nesta altura , com 40% de HR. 
Lamentar as tristes imagens que a nossa comunicação social nos fez entrar porta adentro , trazendo a memória um passado ainda muito recente, e se dúvidas existissem... 
Aproveito para desejar boas férias ao @ALBIMETEO , e ao @joralentejano


----------



## N_Fig (22 Jul 2019 às 13:13)

E ao 22º dia a temperatura desceu!  Madrugada mais fresca que as anteriores, mínima à volta dos 14ºC na estação do IPMA, que devia ser algo normalíssimo mas na verdade não me lembro da última vez que aconteceu...


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jul 2019 às 13:22)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Bom dia a todos!
> 
> Fui ontem dar uma volta até a uma praia deserta que fica entre tróia e a comporta. Tempo excelente para praia (pouco vento e calor q.b.).
> 
> ...



Boas, 

Pode ter sido uma rotação do vento de No para NE, que arrastou subitamente mais calor para a linha de costa.


----------



## RStorm (22 Jul 2019 às 14:10)

Boa Tarde

Fim de semana bastante agradável: Sol, temperatura um pouco alta e nortada moderada  
Hoje sigo com mais um dia agradável mas com vento nulo. Promete ser o dia mais quente da semana...

*Sábado: *
Mínima: *18,5ºC *
Máxima: *29,0ºC *

*Domingo: *
Mínima: *19,8ºC *
Máxima: *29,6ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *16,6ºC *
T. Atual: *28,9ºC *
HR: 44% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## joralentejano (22 Jul 2019 às 14:11)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Aproveito para desejar boas férias ao @ALBIMETEO , e ao @joralentejano


Obrigado Ricardo! 
___________
Boas,
Por Lisboa, mais concretamente na zona do Campo Pequeno o dia de hoje segue abafado devido ao facto de haver alguma humidade. É notável a presença de poeiras.
Até ao momento a nortada é praticamente inexistente, mas quando surge uma brisa, sabe bem!


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Jul 2019 às 14:21)

Boa tarde,
*29,0°C* por Carnaxide. O céu encontra-se esbranquiçado devido às poeiras, e vai soprando uma brisa de NO.
Logo à noite há alguma possibilidade de haver instabilidade nas redondezas. A máquina está sempre pronta.


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Jul 2019 às 16:23)

Dias quentes neste final de quinzena de Julho e promete 30ºC quase todos os dias para a ilha de calor lisboeta. Algumas avenidas mal ventiladas já marcavam 32ºC à sombra pelas 15h. Alguns locais não vento nenhum, autêntico bafo de metrópole. Céu sujo devido às poeiras.

Pela linha de Sintra a temperatura reduz com a influência marítima crescente e menos urbana, *27,5ºC* de máxima por aqui. 
Mínima: *16,3ºC
*
Gradiente de 20ºC entre o litoral português e a fronteira... basicamente vivemos num permutador de calor.


----------



## Geopower (22 Jul 2019 às 16:28)

Tarde abafada em Lisboa Areeiro. Vento quase nulo. Não corre uma brisa.


----------



## Tonton (22 Jul 2019 às 16:32)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boa tarde,
> *29,0°C* por Carnaxide. O céu encontra-se esbranquiçado devido às poeiras, e vai soprando uma brisa de NO.
> Logo à noite há alguma possibilidade de haver instabilidade nas redondezas. A máquina está sempre pronta.



Boas,

Já se observam uns cumulus em desenvolvimento no quadrante sueste...


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Jul 2019 às 16:43)

Mais uma tarde bem qunte por aqui, com a cigarra no ague da sua cantoria.


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Jul 2019 às 16:45)

Tonton disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Já se observam uns cumulus em desenvolvimento no quadrante sueste...


Sim, também vejo daqui. Aos poucos vão aparecendo cumulus também pelo Alentejo.
A humidade segue algo alta, *59%* e... ouvem-se cigarras a cantar. 
Em 6 anos a morar em Carnaxide nunca tinha ouvido. 
Será prenúncio para a possível instabilidade de logo?


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Jul 2019 às 17:50)

_Altocumulus castellanos _a preencher o céu. Bom indicador de instabilidade.
*27,4°C*


----------



## N_Fig (22 Jul 2019 às 19:43)

Céu muito nublado pela Figueira, pareceu-me que chegou a morrinhar, o dia foi bem ameno, bom para a prática desportiva


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jul 2019 às 20:00)

Boas ...hoje pelo paraiso...não se viu o sol ,tudo bem na mesma ,pelo menos posso andar na rua a qualquer hora do dia,e almoçar descansado numa esplanada ao ar livre...muito bom,bem que sabe estar fora do inferno do interior,o povo do litoral nem sabe o bem que têm no verão,com 18.8ºC e 81% HR.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Jul 2019 às 20:02)

O cenário era este agora quase á 8 da noite, o sol esteve escondido neste final de dia por uns breves instantes.


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Jul 2019 às 20:24)

Nuvens da nortada a entrar e bem para dentro do território, grande manto no mar e o efeito orográfico de Sintra:






O efeito de Sintra simplesmente perfeito a deixar sempre as costas de Cascais e Caparica limpas (NASA World View) e o pequeno vórtice formado que se estende quase até Sines.


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Jul 2019 às 20:35)

Eu cá ainda tenho esperanças que haja instabilidade de madrugada. 
Nota-se que as nuvens começam a adquirir bom desenvolvimento vertical no alentejo:




A nortada resolveu acelerar mas deve acalmar a partir da madrugada.
*20,1ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jul 2019 às 20:39)

Boas

19 graus
Forte nortada
Capacete gigantesco

Aqui em Alcabideche estão a cair pequenos pingos vindos do capacete que está carregado de humidade, impressionante.
Faço ideia a precipitação oculta na serra.


----------



## fhff (22 Jul 2019 às 20:58)

Eu até estou habituado a Sintra e gosto do clima, mas este Julho tem sido péssimo ao nível da insolação. Ontem houve trégua e esteve um belo dia, desde manhã. Hoje voltámos à normalidade....sempre nublado. Agora está a borriçar, 17ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jul 2019 às 21:14)

fhff disse:


> Eu até estou habituado a Sintra e gosto do clima, mas este Julho tem sido péssimo ao nível da insolação. Ontem houve trégua e esteve um belo dia, desde manhã. Hoje voltámos à normalidade....sempre nublado. Agora está a borriçar, 17ºC



Belo dia mesmo, ontem andei pela Aguda que dia espectacular para desenjoar praias carregadas de gente. 
Practicamente sem vento, também bom para desenjoar dos vendavais da minha zona.


----------



## Geopower (22 Jul 2019 às 21:30)

Dia fresco no litoral oeste a contrastar com grande parte do país.
Extremos do dia:
17.8°C
20.1°C

Neste momento céu encoberto. Bastante humidade. Vento fraco de norte. 18.7°C.


----------



## fhff (22 Jul 2019 às 21:59)

jonas_87 disse:


> Belo dia mesmo, ontem andei pela Aguda que dia espectacular para desenjoar praias carregadas de gente.
> Practicamente sem vento, também bom para desenjoar dos vendavais da minha zona.



A Aguda é um segredo a preservar....... Bela foto com o Magoito ao fundo.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jul 2019 às 22:04)

Falso alarme?
Aqui continuo com nortada bem forte, já ando nisto há quase uma semana.


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Jul 2019 às 22:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> Falso alarme?
> Aqui continuo com nortada bem forte, já ando nisto há quase uma semana.


Ruído do radar. 
Pelo satélite parece estar a compôr-se no alentejo. Vamos ver. 
A nortada continua em força por cá. *19,1°C*


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jul 2019 às 22:17)

Trovoada aqui perto acho impossível, tenho vento a 50 km/h com rajadas 80 km/h, 17 graus e muita humidade.


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Jul 2019 às 22:19)

jonas_87 disse:


> Trovoada aqui perto acho impossível, tenho vento a 50 km/h com rajadas 80 km/h, 17 graus e muita humidade.


Sim, máximo dos máximos na margem sul ou Lisboa oriental, penso eu.


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Jul 2019 às 23:00)

Vejo relâmpagos para SE!


----------



## MSantos (22 Jul 2019 às 23:01)

Boas!

Vejo relâmpagos aqui desde Foros da Charneca a Este e a Sudeste!!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Jul 2019 às 23:07)

Bom, parece que valeu a pena ter esperanças para a noite de hoje.  
Relâmpagos visíveis daqui também, a este.


----------



## Tufao André (22 Jul 2019 às 23:16)

Boa noite a todos!
Também vejo relâmpagos tímidos a Este Pelas imagens de satélite e radar, parece estar a compor-se...


----------



## Gerofil (22 Jul 2019 às 23:38)

A linha de instabilidade que surgiu no Alentejo ao final da tarde/início da noite progride para *noroeste*, em direcção ao* vale do rio Tejo*... Mas parece-me que já está a perder força.

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.remote/index.jsp

https://www.rain-alarm.com/


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jul 2019 às 00:02)

Por cá a Nortada deu algumas tréguas, finalmente, sopra moderada com rajadas. 
A nebulosidade baixa lá saiu do capacete e passa aqui por cima a alta velocidade.


----------



## srr (23 Jul 2019 às 00:05)

Boa noite

Trovoada a Sul de Abrantes.

+/- em Ponte de SÕR , parece me.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Jul 2019 às 00:06)

Nortada claramente a diminuir de intensidade. Começa a ficar abafado.


----------



## david 6 (23 Jul 2019 às 00:36)

não acredito.... estou sempre atento mas tem estado tão monótono nem sabia que podia haver trovoadas esta madrugada, senão tivesse ido buscar um copo de água e ter saido à rua para arejar ficava sem saber..., sai à rua ouvi trovão perto, está perto de Coruche pelo radar já devo ter perdido uns relâmpagos bahh pode ser que ainda vá a tempo


----------



## david 6 (23 Jul 2019 às 00:51)

já pinga!


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Jul 2019 às 01:01)

david 6 disse:


> não acredito.... estou sempre atento mas tem estado tão monótono nem sabia que podia haver trovoadas esta madrugada, senão tivesse ido buscar um copo de água e ter saido à rua para arejar ficava sem saber..., sai à rua ouvi trovão perto, está perto de Coruche pelo radar já devo ter perdido uns relâmpagos bahh pode ser que ainda vá a tempo



Ninguém fica chateado, também me aconteceu isso comigo 1 vez este Verão


----------



## belem (23 Jul 2019 às 01:11)

Muito nevoeiro e alguma precipitação (morrinha e uns bons pingos debaixo das árvores) no alto de Sintra, esta noite. 
Caem constantemente, por isso em muitos locais está tudo molhado.
Algum vento nos locais mais expostos.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Jul 2019 às 01:22)

Por Carnaxide, céu limpo e vêm-se relâmpagos muito difusos a NE. Não sopra uma aragemzinha sequer, vento completamente nulo.


----------



## david 6 (23 Jul 2019 às 01:24)

há uns minutos começou a chover fraco com pingos grossos  mas passou depressa, pelo radar pensei fosse chover mais, mas depois de ver a outra actualização enfraqueceu do meu lado dai só aquilo e agora acabei de ver bom relâmpago mesmo a norte daqui  ou não passa em geral de trovoadas secas


----------



## ota (23 Jul 2019 às 01:26)

Relâmpagos longe mas bem visíveis de Tomar. Vai choviscando


----------



## david 6 (23 Jul 2019 às 01:37)

para mim acabou, o resto que vinha de sul já está a dissipar, ainda vi mais um relâmpago para norte


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (23 Jul 2019 às 02:20)

Boa noite pessoal, 

Por aqui apenas o clarão de 3 relâmpagos a ENE, contudo o festival eléctrico contínua no interior , avançando para NW, e parece que vai ajudando os bombeiros, dado que vai chuviscando,pelo menos em Mação, aparentemente ainda não chegou a Viseu! Por cá puro tempo de trovoada mas sem a mesma, 19.4°c e 74% de HR, tempo abafado 







Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TekClub (23 Jul 2019 às 02:26)

por aqui também se vai ouvindo uns trovoes ao longe...


----------



## Geopower (23 Jul 2019 às 07:12)

Bom dia.
Manhã começa com céu encoberto. 18.4°C. Vento fraco.
Mar com ondas de 1 a 2 metros.
Panorâmica a SW:


----------



## Candy (23 Jul 2019 às 11:54)

Bom dia,

Por Peniche o dia amanheceu com chuvinha.

Agora seguimos com o mesmo de sempre. Tempo todo tapado... cinzento... sol nem vê-lo!

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Jul 2019 às 12:45)

E depois de uma noite iluminada pelos relampagos, e chuva acabou por chegar ao inicio da madrugada, por volta das 2 da manhã.
Já esta manhã, começou húmida, e fresca, até por volta das 10 horas, que foi quando começou a aquecer, pelo menos já deu para "matar" as saudades da chuva, e do cheiro de terra molhada.


----------



## fhff (23 Jul 2019 às 13:20)

Pelo litoral sintrense, as nuvens limparam pelo Meio dia.  Finalmente algum Sol. Temperatura segue nos 22°C,  vento fraco.


----------



## jamestorm (23 Jul 2019 às 13:20)

Choveu por aqui hoje de manhã, totalmente nublado


----------



## N_Fig (23 Jul 2019 às 16:20)

Dia de céu nublado pela Figueira, de madrugada chuviscou um bocado e a estação do IPMA acumulou 0,6 mm 
Editado 16:56 - Parece estar a querer limpar


----------



## Geopower (23 Jul 2019 às 19:26)

Tarde de céu limpo com vento moderado de norte.
Neste momento 19.6°C.
Mar agitado com ondas de 1 a 2 metros 

Extremos do dia:
18.1°C
20.4°C

Panorâmica a norte:


----------



## RStorm (23 Jul 2019 às 20:14)

Boa Tarde

Mais um belo dia de Verão 
Não houve trovoadas por aqui como já estava à espera, mas espero que as que ocorreram no norte do Ribatejo/Alentejo, tenham ajudado a combater o incêndio de Mação 

Amanhã a temperatura vai voltar a subir bem...

*Ontem:* 
Mínima: *16,6ºC *
Máxima: *32,1ºC *
*
Hoje: *
Mínima: *18,8ºC *
Máxima: *28,7ºC *

T. Atual: *25,0ºC *
HR: 49% 
Vento: NW / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Jul 2019 às 20:50)

Máxima: *26,8ºC*
Mínima: *17,4ºC
*
Nortada sempre a manter a temperatura abaixo dos 27ºC.
Agora ao final do dia tenho sempre direito a um espetáculo engraçado: um bando de andorinhas (díria umas 30) simplesmente a dançarem sobre o parque à minha frente, têm sido pontuais na sua dança ahah


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jul 2019 às 21:20)

Boas 
Máxima de 27 graus. 
Incrível, a Nortada apesar ter caído bastante em termos gerais, aqui ainda rendeu hoje rajada máxima de 80 km/h.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jul 2019 às 22:03)

Boas ...mais um belo dia de praia ...manhã nublada com chuva fraca até pelas 10h,a partir do meio dia abriu  e já dei uma boa tarde praia por Peniche ,de momento céu limpo e alguma brisa fresca e natural,com 17.8ºC e 83% HR.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jul 2019 às 22:05)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas ...mais um belo dia de praia ...manhã nublada com chuva fraca até pelas 10h,a partir do meio dia abriu  e já dei uma boa tarde praia por Peniche ,de momento céu limpo e alguma brisa fresca e natural,com 17.8ºC e 83% HR.



Boas férias.


----------



## Geopower (24 Jul 2019 às 08:57)

Manhã de céu encoberto no litoral oeste.
Passando o Cabeço de Montachique na direção de Lisboa, céu torna-se limpo.


----------



## MSantos (24 Jul 2019 às 10:25)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas ...mais um belo dia de praia ...manhã nublada com chuva fraca até pelas 10h,a partir do meio dia abriu  e já dei uma boa tarde praia por Peniche ,de momento céu limpo e alguma brisa fresca e natural,com 17.8ºC e 83% HR.



O clima de Peniche nada tem a ver com a torreira de Castelo Branco durante o Verão. 

Por aí o Verão é bem fresco, diria que até é fresco e enevoado de mais para o meu gosto! 

Boas férias!


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Jul 2019 às 11:03)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas ...mais um belo dia de praia ...manhã nublada com chuva fraca até pelas 10h,a partir do meio dia abriu  e já dei uma boa tarde praia por Peniche ,de momento céu limpo e alguma brisa fresca e natural,com 17.8ºC e 83% HR.


Boas férias.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jul 2019 às 11:13)

Boas

24 graus e vento fraco.
Por cá já precisávamos de alguma acalmia, não me lembro de ter tantos dias seguidos de nortada violenta.
Era interessante um dia alguém fazer um estudo relacionado com a precipitação oculta na serra de Sintra, do género daqueles que já foram feitos na ilha da Madeira.
Nos últimos 12 dias deve ter rendido um acumulado interessante, infelizmente não tive possibilidade de lá passar.Há uma estação do SNIRH por cima da Malveira da Serra, mas nem sei se está operacional, apesar dos 350 mts de altitude, não apanha o pico da precipitação oculta da serra, que se localiza em torno da Peninha.


----------



## N_Fig (24 Jul 2019 às 13:36)

Boas! Dia de céu limpo pela Figueira, com vento fraco


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Jul 2019 às 18:05)

Por aqui foi mais uma tarde bem quente, encontrar uma sombra para estacionar o carro, num dia como o de hoje, e como encontra "uma agulha num palheiro".


----------



## RStorm (24 Jul 2019 às 20:27)

Boa Tarde

Tal como esperado, hoje foi o dia mais quente da semana  
De resto foi mais um dia com nortada fraca e céu limpo, embora com algum fumo visível no quadrante leste.

Mínima: *16,9ºC *
Máxima: *32,4ºC *

T. Atual: *24,8ºC *
HR: 64% 
Vento: NW / 7,6 Km/h


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Jul 2019 às 20:46)

Máxima: *28,5ºC*
Mínima:* 15,3ºC*

Hoje dia quente por Lisboa, 32-33ºC. Queimava e bem pela hora de almoço sem vento. 

Contudo, ventania por agora, pela Venteira estava agrestre, o nome já o diz.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jul 2019 às 21:56)

Boas ...mais um dia passado no paraíso ,hoje foi o melhor dia de praia,sol todo todo o dia e aqueceu bem,começou a ficar nublado a partir das 19h e continua ,vento fraco e com 21.1ºC.

Obrigado a todos .


----------



## Geopower (24 Jul 2019 às 22:07)

Dia de céu encoberto de manhã e céu limpo à tarde. Começou a ficar encoberto novamente a partir das 18h.
Noite agradável. Vento fraco de oeste.
22.1°C.

Extremos do dia:
23.4°C
18.2°C.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Jul 2019 às 22:15)

Boa Noite,
Tal como tinha dito, cá deixo umas fotos das férias passadas pelo Litoral Centro nos últimos dias. Apesar de ter estado calor, nada se compara ao Alentejo e sempre deu para fugir um pouco ás temperaturas próximas dos 40ºC. Calhou bem!  Nortada a intensificar-se sempre durante a tarde, como é habitual, fazendo com que as noites fossem um pouco desagradáveis, apesar da temperatura não baixar muito (têm baixado mais por cá, apesar dos dias quentes).
Capacete da Serra de Sintra praticamente presente todos os dias, o que é impressionante. A orografia sempre a surpreender!
Sexta-feira. Uma visita pela Zona Ribeirinha do Barreiro:









Ao final do dia, tal como tinha visualizado na quinta-feira ao poente, apareceram as noctilucentes ou lá o que seria o fenómeno. Era de facto estranho porque no satélite nada aparecia, excepto as nuvens baixas existentes junto à costa.




___
Sábado, por Lisboa. Dia excelente!
















Novamente ao poente, apareceu o tal fenómeno,( ao meio da foto, mais para a direita). Bem visível também o capacete da Serra de Sintra, ao fundo:




____
Domingo, na praia da Fonte da Telha.




Alguma neblina presente. Foi notável a diferença da temperatura da água de manhã para a tarde. De manhã esteve fraco de Oeste/SW, mas durante a tarde rodou para W/NW.




Durante a tarde, como é evidente pelo mar, mais vento.




Apesar disso, praia completamente cheia e o capacete um pouco mais denso









Desculpem pela quantidade de fotos. Cumprimentos!


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jul 2019 às 22:32)

@joralentejano belas fotos.
Relativamente ao capacete da serra, sempre que o observares tu ou qualquer pessoa, significa que por cá está ocorrer o vendaval localizado que muitas vezes relato.  
-----
Calor qb, máxima de 29 graus.
Agora nortada moderada, 20,5 graus.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Jul 2019 às 22:45)

jonas_87 disse:


> @joralentejano belas fotos.
> Relativamente ao capacete da serra, sempre que o observares tu ou qualquer pessoa, significa que por cá está ocorrer o vendaval localizado que muitas vezes relato.
> -----
> Calor qb, máxima de 29 graus.
> Agora nortada moderada, 20,5 graus.


Obrigado Jonas! Acredita que pensei várias vezes nisso.  É mesmo incrível a persistência de tal fenómeno e cada vez que leio um post teu pergunto como se aguentam tais ventanias. Digo isto porque se há coisas que odeio, é vento forte sendo que, esse chega a ser mesmo extremo.


----------



## remember (24 Jul 2019 às 23:22)

Boas, 

mais uma manhã a ser marcada pela humidade alta, causando algum desconforto apesar das temperaturas amenas.
Máxima de 33.2º C e mínima de 18.4º C, ainda com 23º C e humidade ja alta de 78%.

Estive a comparar dados com a estação da base área de Alverca e tem batido certo


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jul 2019 às 23:37)

joralentejano disse:


> Obrigado Jonas! Acredita que pensei várias vezes nisso.  É mesmo incrível a persistência de tal fenómeno e cada vez que leio um post teu pergunto como se aguentam tais ventanias. Digo isto porque se há coisas que odeio, é vento forte sendo que, esse chega a ser mesmo extremo.



Aqui a malta aguenta, e a própria região, basta ver que há poucas ocorrências na paisagem, alguns estragos pontuais felizmente.
O mais impressionante é existir vários tipos de intensidades da nortada dentro do concelho a escassos kms e pequenas diferenças altimetricas. Sei de pessoas que vieram morar aqui, e dizem me que não tinham noção que isto era tão terrível de vento, e falo de pessoas que vivem no concelho há 40 anos mas sempre viveram em zonas mais calmas.
Não tenho grande dúvida que é sítios mais ventosos do país, aliás até temos a praia mais ventosa de Portugal , praia do Guincho.
Cá temos uma mistura explosiva por estarmos perto do ponto ocidental e encosta sul da serra.
Gostava que houvesse mais pessoal a reportar este fenómeno, mas pronto,enquanto não me fartar disto, andarei por cá a reportar.
Deixo video do dia 20 deste mês. 


Só para partilhar uma curiosidade, no século XI a mais antiga referência na Europa sobre os  moinhos de vento/aproveitamento do vento é precisamente de Cascais, mais precisamente Alcabideche por intermédio do poeta árabe Ibn Mucana, portanto há muita história por trás destas ventanias.
Uma frase do poema " Se és homem decidido precisas de um moinho que trabalhe com as nuvens sem dependeres dos regatos"

Desculpem a seca.


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Jul 2019 às 23:47)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Tal como tinha dito, cá deixo umas fotos das férias passadas pelo Litoral Centro nos últimos dias. Apesar de ter estado calor, nada se compara ao Alentejo e sempre deu para fugir um pouco ás temperaturas próximas dos 40ºC. Calhou bem!  Nortada a intensificar-se sempre durante a tarde, como é habitual, fazendo com que as noites fossem um pouco desagradáveis, apesar da temperatura não baixar muito (têm baixado mais por cá, apesar dos dias quentes).
> Capacete da Serra de Sintra praticamente presente todos os dias, o que é impressionante. A orografia sempre a surpreender!
> Sexta-feira. Uma visita pela Zona Ribeirinha do Barreiro:
> ...


Essas fotos da Fonte da Telha deixaram me saudades... belas fotos! Tenho de dar um pulo a essa pérola um dia.


----------



## Geopower (25 Jul 2019 às 07:13)

Bom dia.
Manhã de céu limpo, bastante raro nas últimas semanas. 20.1°C. Vento fraco de oeste.

Panorâmica a oeste com alguma nebulosidade ao longe no mar:


----------



## fhff (25 Jul 2019 às 09:56)

Pelo litoral sintrense, a manhã começou com céu limpo, raro nas últimas semanas,  mas rapidamente ficou nublado.
Agora estou em Santarém,  céu nublado e 23,5°C


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Jul 2019 às 11:30)

Bom dia,
Esta manhã começou com céu nublado, e ainda chegou a cair uns leves aguaceiros, por volta das 7 da manhã.
Agora neste momento o sol, está a querer espreitar, mas as nuvens não o permitem.


----------



## Dan (25 Jul 2019 às 11:39)

jonas_87 disse:


> Aqui a malta aguenta, e a própria região, basta ver que há poucas ocorrências na paisagem, alguns estragos pontuais felizmente.
> O mais impressionante é existir vários tipos de intensidades da nortada dentro do concelho a escassos kms e pequenas diferenças altimetricas. Sei de pessoas que vieram morar aqui, e dizem me que não tinham noção que isto era tão terrível de vento, e falo de pessoas que vivem no concelho há 40 anos mas sempre viveram em zonas mais calmas.
> Não tenho grande dúvida que é sítios mais ventosos do país, aliás até temos a praia mais ventosa de Portugal , praia do Guincho.
> Cá temos uma mistura explosiva por estarmos perto do ponto ocidental e encosta sul da serra.
> ...



Há algum aproveitamento da energia eólica nessa zona?


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jul 2019 às 12:17)

Dan disse:


> Há algum aproveitamento da energia eólica nessa zona?



Boas,

Nenhum, embora já se tenham feito estudos do potencial eólico e a colocação de pequenos aerogeradores. Esses estudos foram apresentados à CM de Cascais.
O potencial é elevado, embora ache que o vento por vezes é demasiado violento para aproveitamento. As zona mais ventosas são em área protegida, embora existam várias localidades.


----------



## N_Fig (25 Jul 2019 às 13:23)

Madrugada bem abafada na Figueira, mínima quase tropical, houve alguns aguaceiros, céu nublado agora mas não chove


----------



## remember (25 Jul 2019 às 13:37)

Boa tarde, 

Mínima tropical de 21.5° C com céu encoberto que mal durou até às 8h, hoje bem mais fresco e mais ventoso.









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (25 Jul 2019 às 14:39)

Boa tarde

Já se vêem as primeiras nuvens altas da frente de fraca actividade em aproximação. 

27,5°C
60%
WNW < 10 Km/h






Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (25 Jul 2019 às 14:45)

Se no meu post anterior o ambiente estava bastante abafado, agora está fresco, a temperatura deve ter descido um par de graus, e vai chuviscando


----------



## fhff (25 Jul 2019 às 15:31)

De volta a Sintra, bastante abafado e 25ºC. Agora chove fraco e já cheira a terra molhada.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Jul 2019 às 16:33)

jonas_87 disse:


> Aqui a malta aguenta, e a própria região, basta ver que há poucas ocorrências na paisagem, alguns estragos pontuais felizmente.
> O mais impressionante é existir vários tipos de intensidades da nortada dentro do concelho a escassos kms e pequenas diferenças altimetricas. Sei de pessoas que vieram morar aqui, e dizem me que não tinham noção que isto era tão terrível de vento, e falo de pessoas que vivem no concelho há 40 anos mas sempre viveram em zonas mais calmas.
> Não tenho grande dúvida que é sítios mais ventosos do país, aliás até temos a praia mais ventosa de Portugal , praia do Guincho.
> Cá temos uma mistura explosiva por estarmos perto do ponto ocidental e encosta sul da serra.
> ...


Pois, exatamente! Fenómeno que sempre fez parte do clima dessa zona e que sempre fará, daí estar tudo mais que habituado. Por cá, a última vez que tivemos rajadas superiores a 80-90km/h caíram uma quantidade significativa de árvores. 
Impressionante a velocidade do vento nesse vídeo! No inverno ainda vá que não vá porque faz parte, agora no verão, dispenso totalmente.
Obrigado pela explicação! 


guisilva5000 disse:


> Essas fotos da Fonte da Telha deixaram me saudades... belas fotos! Tenho de dar um pulo a essa pérola um dia.


Obrigado! É de facto uma praia fantástica, a água é que podia estar um pouco melhor, mas faz parte.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (25 Jul 2019 às 16:37)

Boa tarde, por aqui o tempo está nublado com abertas mas abafado estão 31ºC, alias este mês aqui vai com uma anomalia de +1.3ºC.


----------



## Geopower (25 Jul 2019 às 17:58)

Chuvisco entre  Torres Vedras e Santa Cruz. 20.1°C. Céu encoberto.
Vento fraco de norte.
Mar bastante agitado com ondas de 1 a 2 metros.
Panorâmica a SW:


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (25 Jul 2019 às 18:15)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Notável aceleração do vento na última hora por Sesimbra, desagradável na rua neste momento , mesmo com cerca de 23.ºc , praia vazia mais parece Fevereiro!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jul 2019 às 18:34)

Boas ...hoje não houve praia em Peniche...foi mais para o passeio ,dia encoberto  e com chuviscos de manhã e muita neblina ,desde 13h voltaram os chuviscos durante quase a tarde toda ,de momento já abriu mais com nuvens médias,com 21.2ºC e 79%HR.


----------



## fhff (25 Jul 2019 às 19:24)

A chuva por Sintra, Colares, ainda deu para acumular quase 1 mm. Agora o tempo segue com 19ºC e muita humidade..


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jul 2019 às 21:33)

fhff disse:


> A chuva por Sintra, Colares, ainda deu para acumular quase 1 mm. Agora o tempo segue com 19ºC e muita humidade..



1,3 mm em São João das Lampas. 
Epa Domingo quero  sol por esses lados.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jul 2019 às 00:22)

Um belo registo da manhã do dia 25 no Estoril, Cascais.


----------



## Geopower (26 Jul 2019 às 07:12)

Bom dia. Céu limpo. 18.7°C. Vento fraco de norte.
Mar com ondas de 1 a 2 metros.

Neblina matinal e nebulosidade a norte:


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jul 2019 às 08:58)

Boas, 

Faltava me partilhar este estrago numa árvore resultante do recente evento de nortada por cá.
Isto é no vale do Pisão em Alcabideche


td bank number of branches


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Jul 2019 às 12:23)

Bom dia,
Hoje, mais uma manhã de céu parcialmente nublado e tempo fresco.
Ontem a Serra D'Aire estava com um "capacete" bem denso, e que permaneceu durante todo o dia.






Créditos: Nuno Vasco


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Jul 2019 às 15:48)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Nortada forte pelo concelho de Sesimbra,  fui agora à localidade de Azóia , e o cenário é este!
 https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/I15CASAI3







Foto fantástica @Pedro1993


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Jul 2019 às 16:53)

Esta tarde segue com vento moderado a forte.


----------



## N_Fig (26 Jul 2019 às 19:06)

Dia de céu limpo, algum vento durante a tarde mas agora parece que parou


----------



## RStorm (26 Jul 2019 às 20:35)

Boa Tarde

Ontem e hoje foram dias frescos e algo ventosos com nortada moderada, por vezes com rajadas fortes. O sol marcou sempre presença, mas esteve acompanhado por algumas nuvens passageiras, tendo o céu encobrido ontem por completo ao final do dia.
Veremos se chove alguma coisa amanhã 

*Ontem: *
Mínima: *18,3ºC *
Máxima: *27,6ºC *
*
Hoje: *
Mínima: *19,1ºC *
Máxima: *24,9ºC *

T. Atual: *21,2ºC *
HR: 54% 
Vento: NW / 7,6 Km/h 



Pedro1993 disse:


> Bom dia,
> Hoje, mais uma manhã de céu parcialmente nublado e tempo fresco.
> Ontem a Serra D'Aire estava com um "capacete" bem denso, e que permaneceu durante todo o dia.
> 
> ...


Foto espetacular  Esta é a Sintra aí do Ribatejo


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Jul 2019 às 21:17)

RStorm disse:


> Boa Tarde
> 
> Ontem e hoje foram dias frescos e algo ventosos com nortada moderada, por vezes com rajadas fortes. O sol marcou sempre presença, mas esteve acompanhado por algumas nuvens passageiras, tendo o céu encobrido ontem por completo ao final do dia.
> Veremos se chove alguma coisa amanhã
> ...



Não é muito normal ver a serra com este manto tão denso de nuvens, principalmente durante o verão, mas nestes últimos dias, era este o cenário, depois não é de admirar que quem esteja do lado de lá da serra, nas praias da Nazaré, ou da Vieira de Leiria, não verem sequer o sol durantes vários dias consecutivos.
Depois de 2 dias bem quentes durante esta semana, estes 2 dias bem frescos, vieram mesmo em boa hora, como se costuma dizer.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jul 2019 às 22:10)

Boas ...mais um bom dia de praia por Peniche ,sol todo o dia e algum vento ,o céu continua limpo ,amanhã parece vamos ter alguma chuva,com 19.1ºC e 72%HR.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (27 Jul 2019 às 07:52)

Bom dia alegria 

Cheira a terra molhada, que saudades deste cheirinho  1.5mm de acumulado da frente quente, nada mau! Vai chuviscando, vamos ver o que trás a frente fria!

18.7°c, e 94% de HR.

*Edit 10.13h: 2.8mm *

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (27 Jul 2019 às 08:34)

Chuvisco em Glória do Ribatejo. Vento fraco. Céu encoberto.
Cheira a terra molhada.


----------



## jamestorm (27 Jul 2019 às 08:47)

vai chuviscando por aqui...


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Jul 2019 às 09:14)

Bom dia,
Esta manhã começou com morrinha, desde as 6 da manhã, e ainda continua, a visibilidade é reduzida.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (27 Jul 2019 às 09:35)

Morrinha persistente pela zona alta de Sesimbra, acumulado segue nos 4.1mm , tecto de nuvens muito baixo, pela serra provavelmente bastante mais precipitação orográfica


----------



## RStorm (27 Jul 2019 às 13:34)

Boa Tarde

Que belo dia este  Chuva fraca/morrinha durante toda a manhã, o acumulado segue nos *0,6 mm*  
Agora sigo com céu encoberto e vento fraco de W. 

Só uma curiosidade, aqui na vila do Samouco (2 Km do Montijo), as pessoas mais antigas têm um provérbio que é "Primeiro de Agosto, primeiro de Inverno". O que é certo é que há quase sempre um dia de chuva nesta zona por alturas do dia 1 de Agosto e este ano não foi exceção  

Mínima de hoje: *18,9ºC *
T. Atual: *22,6ºC *
HR: 65% 
Vento: W / 9,7 Km/h 



Pedro1993 disse:


> Não é muito normal ver a serra com este manto tão denso de nuvens, principalmente durante o verão, mas nestes últimos dias, era este o cenário, depois não é de admirar que quem esteja do lado de lá da serra, nas praias da Nazaré, ou da Vieira de Leiria, não verem sequer o sol durantes vários dias consecutivos.
> Depois de 2 dias bem quentes durante esta semana, estes 2 dias bem frescos, vieram mesmo em boa hora, como se costuma dizer.



Pensava que era normal, pois quando eu vou de viagem para Pedrogão Pequeno costumo ver a serra nesse estado e, quando passei lá há três semanas, voltou a ser o caso  Julgo que seja os efeitos da sistema Montejunto-Estrela...


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Jul 2019 às 13:39)

RStorm disse:


> Boa Tarde
> 
> Que belo dia este  Chuva fraca/morrinha durante toda a manhã, o acumulado segue nos *0,6 mm*
> Agora sigo com céu encoberto e vento fraco de W.
> ...



É normal, sim, mas não tanto como acontece na serra de Sintra, em que tem mais influencia do ar marítimo, mas é bonito ve-la com aquele belo capacete, mas só durante este mes, já perdi a conta aos dias consecutivos.


----------



## N_Fig (27 Jul 2019 às 13:46)

Madrugada chuvosa, acordei às 5 da manhã e caía com força, a estação do IPMA acumulou 9,1 mm, valor notável para julho 
Agora céu pouco nublado, sem vento


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jul 2019 às 13:58)

1,2 mm por cá. 
Precipitação já era, amanhã será um belo dia de sol.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jul 2019 às 19:26)

Boas...dia fraco para a praia ...chuva durante a madrugada e meia manhã ...abriu pela hora do almoço e nublou a partir do íniçio da tarde ,aproveitei para o passeio ,continua meio nublado e vento fraco,com 21.8ºC e 72%HR.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Jul 2019 às 19:51)

Boa tarde, 
De regresso à Charneca da Caparica, este foi um dia fresco e com alguma precipitação. Caíram 2 mm, valor considerável para julho. Já há alguns anos que não caía tanta chuva neste mês. Assim, este mês segue muito chuvoso, com 200% do valor médio e uma anomalia de +1 mm.   



RStorm disse:


> Boa Tarde
> 
> Que belo dia este. Chuva fraca/morrinha durante toda a manhã, o acumulado segue nos *0,6 mm*
> Agora sigo com céu encoberto e vento fraco de W.
> ...


Esse provérbio também é utilizado por aqui, sobretudo pelas populações mais velhas. É verdade que por esta altura há quase sempre alguma precipitação, mas até é mais comum que essa ocorra depois do dia 1 de agosto, não antes.


----------



## N_Fig (27 Jul 2019 às 20:21)

O céu ainda chegou a voltar a estar muito nublado, mas não voltou a chover, e agora o céu está limpo


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jul 2019 às 21:41)

Boas,

Temperatura amena, sem quase vento o que é para aproveitar pois terça tenho novamente nortada violenta por cá bah

Entretanto pelas 19h reparei que caía um aguaceiro fraco na serra, bom exemplo do efeito orografico. 
Tirei então foto desde cá de casa, algum zoom.


gas station open 24 hours


----------



## joralentejano (28 Jul 2019 às 01:14)

Boa Noite,
Dia passado pela zona do Entroncamento e Torres Novas. Alguma chuva fraca pela manhã que apenas deu para assentar o pó. Durante a tarde, o sol começou a aparecer e juntando à grande secura existente, praticamente não havia indícios de que tinha chovido alguma coisa. 
Serra de Aire...









Ao final da tarde, as únicas nuvens existentes eram estas que persistam sobre a serra...


----------



## Pisfip (28 Jul 2019 às 10:12)

Bom dia,

Pela Batalha mais uma manhã de céu encoberto.
Estão uns frescos 20º 
Talvez para a tarde o sol espreite. Continua muito triste o tempo nas praias.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Jul 2019 às 10:45)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Dia passado pela zona do Entroncamento e Torres Novas. Alguma chuva fraca pela manhã que apenas deu para assentar o pó. Durante a tarde, o sol começou a aparecer e juntando à grande secura existente, praticamente não havia indícios de que tinha chovido alguma coisa.
> Serra de Aire...
> 
> ...



Bom dia,
Hoje o dia ao contrário do de ontem, começou logo com sol, e agora já começa a querer aquecer.
Ontem caiu morrinha durante umas 2 horas, mas assim que veio o sol, lá se foi a pouca humidade.
Gostas-te de ver as paisagens ribatejanas, ou neste caso torrejanas, agora é uma época em que está tudo muito seco, mas a Serra D'Aire aí como pano de fundo nas tuas fotos fica sempre bela.
Parabéns pela excelentes fotos, principalmente na 1ª onde se ve as nuvens quase a "tocar", na serra.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Jul 2019 às 14:55)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Bom dia,
> Hoje o dia ao contrário do de ontem, começou logo com sol, e agora já começa a querer aquecer.
> Ontem caiu morrinha durante umas 2 horas, mas assim que veio o sol, lá se foi a pouca humidade.
> Gostas-te de ver as paisagens ribatejanas, ou neste caso torrejanas, agora é uma época em que está tudo muito seco, mas a Serra D'Aire aí como pano de fundo nas tuas fotos fica sempre bela.
> Parabéns pela excelentes fotos, principalmente na 1ª onde se ve as nuvens quase a "tocar", na serra.


Obrigado! 
Boas Paisagens sem dúvida, apesar de estar tudo muito seco. Também gostei bastante do local por onde passa o Rio Almonda em Torres Novas, mas infelizmente não tive possibilidade tirar fotos porque foi só de passagem. Tendo em conta a situação em que nos encontrarmos, até tinha um bom caudal.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Jul 2019 às 17:41)

joralentejano disse:


> Obrigado!
> Boas Paisagens sem dúvida, apesar de estar tudo muito seco. Também gostei bastante do local por onde passa o Rio Almonda em Torres Novas, mas infelizmente não tive possibilidade tirar fotos porque foi só de passagem. Tendo em conta a situação em que nos encontrarmos, até tinha um bom caudal.



Tens a nascente do Almonda, junto á antiga fábrica da Renova, e depois ao passar pela Ribeira Branca, junto a um açude, é um local muito acolhedor, onde em dias de calor serve de uma boa praia fluvial, são uns óptimos locais para visitar, e as grutas das Lapas, são várias galerias, escavadas em tufo calcário.
E dentro da cidade de Torres Novas, basta passares por qulquer ponte, e observares os belos cardumes, mas sim tendo em conta o pouco que choveu, até leva um caudal razoável.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (28 Jul 2019 às 18:50)

Por aqui continuo a zeros ainda já há mais de um mês que não chove nada por aqui, tristeza, nota-se os campos a ficarem com uma tonalidade acastanhada.


----------



## N_Fig (28 Jul 2019 às 19:48)

Algumas nuvens altas pela Figueira, dia agradável


----------



## Geopower (28 Jul 2019 às 21:19)

Manhã de céu encoberto. Tarde de céu limpo.
Extremos do dia:
22.3°C
18.7°C

Neste momento 20.4°C. Vento fraco de norte.

Poente a oeste:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jul 2019 às 22:05)

Boas ...bela tarde de praia...nublado de manhã e 100% sol de tarde ...amanhã estou de volta ao purgatório ...parece vão ser uns dias normais ,com céu limpo e o fresco já atuar na zona,com 18.7ºC 81%HR.


----------



## Geopower (29 Jul 2019 às 07:15)

Bom dia. Céu nublado com abertas. 19.2°C. Vento fraco de oeste. Chuviscou durante a madrugada.

Panorâmica a NW:


----------



## RStorm (29 Jul 2019 às 14:10)

Boa Tarde

Após a chuva matinal de sábado, o céu começou a abrir e deu lugar ao céu pouco nublado ou limpo, situação que se manteve ao longo do dia de ontem e até agora.
O vento tem soprado fraco a moderado de NW.

*Sábado: *
Mínima: *18,9ºC *
Máxima: *24,3ºC *
Acumulado: *0,6 mm*

*Domingo: *
Mínima: *18,1ºC *
Máxima: *26,8ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *18,4ºC *
T. Atual: *24,8ºC *
HR: 46% 
Vento: NW / 6,5 Km/h 



"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Boa tarde,





"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> De regresso à Charneca da Caparica, este foi um dia fresco e com alguma precipitação. Caíram 2 mm, valor considerável para julho. Já há alguns anos que não caía tanta chuva neste mês. Assim, este mês segue muito chuvoso, com 200% do valor médio e uma anomalia de +1 mm.
> 
> 
> Esse provérbio também é utilizado por aqui, sobretudo pelas populações mais velhas. É verdade que por esta altura há quase sempre alguma precipitação, mas até é mais comum que essa ocorra depois do dia 1 de agosto, não antes.


Não fazia ideia que este provérbio também era usado por aí, até agora pensava que apenas fazia parte do povo samouqueiro 
Sim, normalmente, costuma ser mais comum após o 1 de Agosto, mas vareia todos os anos... o que é certo é que chove quase sempre 
Até agora só vi falhar 1 vez, mas nesse ano tivemos nevoeiro cerrado até meio da tarde para compensar...


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Jul 2019 às 14:54)

Hoje a manhã começou muito cinzenta, mas pouco depois o céu abriu e deu lugar ao sol.
Neste momento a tarde segue com vento moderado, e uma temperatura agradável de 25.7ºC.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Jul 2019 às 20:12)

Boa tarde,
Ontem foi um dia bastante ameno e com céu limpo, apesar de uma manhã com nevoeiro. O vento foi fraco a moderado. 

Dados de ontem: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 26,7°C 
Mín: 17,5°C 
Rajada máxima: 28 km/h NO 

*Corroios*
Máx: 28,1°C
Mín: 18,3°C 

Hoje o dia teve nebulosidade durante a madrugada/manhã, mas entretanto limpou. No entanto, o dia está a ter mais nortada, logo a temperatura não aqueceu tanto como ontem. Até agora, a rajada máxima foi de 35 km/h de NO e a temperatura máxima foi de 25,5°C.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jul 2019 às 20:28)

Boas,

19 graus.

Nortada já sopra forte, amanhã devemos ter aviso por parte do IPMA pois soprará bem mais.

Há pouco nas traseiras de casa, aviso novamente activo. Há que valorizar o trabalho atento da Ascendi nestas situações de vento forte. Provavelmente é tudo automático, quiçá algumas estações meteo ao alcacarem determinados valores de vento dispara o aviso no painel informativo. Um dia destes mando email a perguntar quais são os critérios deles. 


pnc atm finder


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Jul 2019 às 20:37)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> 19 graus.
> 
> ...



Pois se por aqui o vento hoje já se fez notar bem,com rajadas na ordem dos 60 km/h, o que faz, com nem o boné, possa estar na cabeça, e hoje foi bastante dificil manusear a palha seca, pois desparecia toda levada pelo vendaval.
Por isso não é de admirar que as coisas aí junto do litoral, estivessem agrestes.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jul 2019 às 20:42)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois se por aqui o vento hoje já se fez notar bem, a soprar diria na ordem dos 60 km/h, o que faz, com nem o boné, possa estar na cabeça, e hoje foi bastante dificil manusear a palha seca, pois desparecia toda levada pelo vendaval.
> Por isso não é de admirar que as coisas aí junto do litoral, estivessem agrestes.



Há que diferenciar rajada  e vento, talvez queiras dizer rajadas a 60 km/h.
Não está agreste, amanhã acredito que sim.


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Jul 2019 às 21:03)

jonas_87 disse:


> Há que diferenciar rajada  e vento, talvez queiras dizer rajadas a 60 km/h.
> Não está agreste, amanhã acredito que sim.



Pois era isso que eu queria dizer sim, por vezes escrevo mais depressa daquilo que vai no pensamento.
Amanhã vai continuar o vendaval por estes lados também.


----------



## N_Fig (29 Jul 2019 às 21:31)

Bastante nortada hoje pela Figueira, já tinha saudades


----------



## remember (29 Jul 2019 às 23:30)

Boas, 

Fim de semana com chuva no sábado, acumulado de 1.7 mm, e domingo algo ventoso mas quentinho.

Hoje mais um dia cinzento, com direito a chuva fraca 0.1 mm acumulados pela manhã 



Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (30 Jul 2019 às 07:13)

Dia amanhece com céu limpo. Vento moderado de norte com rajadas. 17.1°C.
Mar agitado com ondas de 1 a 2 metros.

Panorâmica a Norte:


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jul 2019 às 11:06)

Forte nortada, se isto já está assim, faço ideia logo ao final da tarde.
Estou sem dados pois as estações de Alcabideche e Murches estão off, ainda assim certamente que já há por cá rajadas  75 km/h de 80 km/h.


----------



## criz0r (30 Jul 2019 às 11:40)

jonas_87 disse:


> Estou sem dados pois as estações de Alcabideche e Murches estão off



Com o potencial do dia de hoje já tinham de estar online 
Nortada já em intensificação na margem Sul. Entretanto não sei se repararam, mas o Wunderground já voltou finalmente a colocar métricas e décimas.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Jul 2019 às 12:15)

Bom dia pessoal,

Nordada já vai intensificado bem por Azeitão, e hoje curiosamente mais vento por lá, do que em Sesimbra! Rajada máxima já de* 54.1km,h* , e uma velocidade média de *35km,h* é algum vento para uma terra pouco habituada ao mesmo , vamos ver o que o resto do dia no reserva! Neste momento *23.4ºc *, e *40%* de *HR*
Mínimas brutais no interior norte e centro , para a época do ano !


----------



## MSantos (30 Jul 2019 às 12:31)

Boas!

Também aqui por Coruche temos uma manhã ensolarada e ventosa. Aliás este Julho tem sido pródigo em dias de ventania aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo. 

Ainda não tivemos canículas prolongadas este ano (e ainda bem)!


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Jul 2019 às 12:44)

Hoje a manhã começou bem fresca, mas pouco depois veio logo o sol e o vento que continua a soprar de forma moderada.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Jul 2019 às 12:56)

Bom dia,
Ontem o dia foi de céu limpo com bastante vento. A rajada máxima foi de 35 km/h. 

Dados de ontem:

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 25,5°C
Mín: 17,9°C
Rajada máxima: 35 km/h NNO

*Corroios*
Máx: 27,8°C
Mín: 18,4°C

Hoje o dia está a ser parecido com o de ontem, mas com uma exceção: o vento! Rajada máxima até agora de 37 km/h de N.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jul 2019 às 18:26)

Nortada violenta.
Rajada máxima de 96 km/h.


----------



## remember (30 Jul 2019 às 19:36)

Foscasse, mais o vento... Com cada rajada por Benfica...

Pela Póvoa, mínima de 17.3° C e máxima de 26.8° C, desce bem com vento de Norte/NO e temperatura actual de 21.9° C e 52% de HR.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (30 Jul 2019 às 22:07)

Muito interessante esta APP, continua a descer, 19° C, 62% de HR e agora vento de NNE.








Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (31 Jul 2019 às 00:58)

Enorme ventania hoje pela Figueira, fui jogar à bola para a praia e como os campos estão na direção Norte-Sul, uma das equipas estava a ser constantemente ajudada por isso


----------



## Geopower (31 Jul 2019 às 07:08)

Bom dia.
Manhã fresca: 16.1°C. Vento moderado de norte. Céu pouco nublado.
Mar com ondas de 1 a 2 metros

Panorâmica a SW:


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jul 2019 às 10:52)

Boas

Relativamente às rajadas máximas de ontem:

Pai do Vento, Alcabideche: 96 km/h
Centro Interpretação Duna da Cresmina, Guincho: 95 km/h
Cabo Raso, Cascais: 78 km/h
Praia do Guincho: 72 km/h
Cabo da Roca: 71 km/h
Enfim, mais uma brutalidade de vento practicamente nos 100 km/h na zona onde vivo.
Olhando para o Algarve na Fóia, Monchique a cota 900 mts a rajada máxima foi 85 km/h.


----------



## Aine (31 Jul 2019 às 11:14)

Bom dia,

foi mais uma noite, que meteu medo. Houve rajadas mesmos fortes.

Hoje de manhã vento ainda forte, por Alvide, em Sintra o vento estava um pouco mais fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jul 2019 às 11:56)

Aine disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> foi mais uma noite, que meteu medo. Houve rajadas mesmos fortes.
> 
> Hoje de manhã vento ainda forte, por Alvide, em Sintra o vento estava um pouco mais fraco.



Nem digas nada, mais uma noite mal dormida. Confirmo, grande vendaval.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Jul 2019 às 13:57)

Boa tarde, 
Ontem tive 3 rajadas com intensidades bem parecidas e bem interessantes: 36,7 km/h; 36,5 km/h e 36,6 km/h. Os dados de ontem foram estes: 

*Charneca da Caparica:*
Máx: 26,2°C
Mín: 16,7°C

*Corroios:*
Máx: 27,8°C
Mín: 16,5°C

Hoje o dia amanheceu bem fresco, com uma mínima de 16°C na Charneca e de 16,9°C em Corroios . No entanto, a temperatura rapidamente aqueceu e atingiu no final da manhã os 27,5°C.  No entanto, o aparecimento da nebulosidade agora há pouco fez descer a temperatura, sendo que agora estão 26°C. Por aqui, nada a relatar em relação ao vento.


----------



## StormRic (31 Jul 2019 às 16:14)

Boa tarde

O vento tem sido o aspecto dominante nos últimos dias.
Culminou ontem com intensidade sustentada entre 35 e 50 Km/h aqui no Casal da Serra, era dificil estar na rua. Lixo e ramos por todo o lado. Houve rajadas certamente superiores.

Agora 25,7°C, 43%, nortada entre 15 e 35 Km/h.

Algumas imagens dos últimos dias:
Nevoeiro em Santa Eufemia, Sintra (22),
Praia da Rainha (24),
Póvoa (25),
Torres Vedras (27),
Gradil (30),
Hoje
































Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (31 Jul 2019 às 18:52)

Ponte Vasco da Gama 

25,2°C
49%











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Jul 2019 às 21:23)

Hoje foi mais um dia bem ameno, e com vento fraco, ao contrário de ontem, que foi um velente vendaval, que conseguiu tombar algumas árvores, e ainda danificar ramos de outras.
Agora é mais uma noite que segue fresca.


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Jul 2019 às 21:49)

Boas!
Mais um dia muito ventoso. Algumas nuvens médias e altas pela tarde mas de resto não tem havido muito a relatar. Quem veio ao litoral passar férias lamento. 
E parece que é para continuar...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Ago 2019 às 00:09)

Boas noites, 
Ao contrário de outras zonas do país, o vento por aqui foi fraco a moderado durante o dia inteiro, e o dia foi muito abafado e quente. Às 21:30 ainda estavam 20°C, o que é um pouco anormal, visto estar tão perto da costa.  
Hoje fui tratar de assuntos na zona de Cascais, concretamente a Alcabideche, e reparei na ventania enorme daquela zona. O carro abanava na A16, os telhados chiavam que nem uns ratos, nunca vi nada assim em tempo de Anticiclone. 
Em Lisboa também estava bastante vento. Passa-se para este lado e é uma maravilha, nem uma rajada digna de registo. @jonas_87 Sabes qual foi a rajada máxima do dia de hoje para essa zona?


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Ago 2019 às 01:57)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Boas noites,
> Ao contrário de outras zonas do país, o vento por aqui foi fraco a moderado durante o dia inteiro, e o dia foi muito abafado e quente. Às 21:30 ainda estavam 20°C, o que é um pouco anormal, visto estar tão perto da costa.
> Hoje fui tratar de assuntos na zona de Cascais, concretamente a Alcabideche, e reparei na ventania enorme daquela zona. O carro abanava na A16, os telhados chiavam que nem uns ratos, nunca vi nada assim em tempo de Anticiclone.
> Em Lisboa também estava bastante vento. Passa-se para este lado e é uma maravilha, nem uma rajada digna de registo. @jonas_87 Sabes qual foi a rajada máxima do dia de hoje para essa zona?



Boas, 
Para quem é de fora estranha tamanha violência, mas é bem normal dias como estes.
Por aquilo que vi, não estão todas as estações amadoras operacionais,ainda assim houve registos de rajada máxima de 86 km/h e 90 km/h.


----------

